# What's in your bag?



## Jordanp

I really like looking through these threads for some reason so I thought I'd make one of my own.


----------



## linecooklife

https://flic.kr/p/sp4aro


----------



## drawman623

Thanks for starting this one Jordanp. I enjoy the what's in the bag concept too. I saw your Takeda and thought I might offer a few images. I'm a home cook and kitchen knife collector so the bag is sparse.


----------



## Livlif

drawman623 said:


> Thanks for starting this one Jordanp. I enjoy the what's in the bag concept too. I saw your Takeda and thought I might offer a few images. I'm a home cook and kitchen knife collector so the bag is sparse.



That bag is AWESOME! Where did you get it?


----------



## drawman623

Jon Wilson (Jaw). I'd love to gush about it here but check out my thread in the gallery. We should keep this thread going as the OP intended. Thanks for the praise!


----------



## mark76

Jordan, what knife is that petty?


----------



## Meccio

Push-point sharpies are the best!


----------



## _PixelNinja

Jordanp said:


> I really like looking through these threads for some reason so I thought I'd make one of my own.



Kuhn Rikon! \o/


----------



## easy13

Contents of bag today, light work day

[


----------



## Jordanp

mark76 said:


> Jordan, what knife is that petty?



Just a Fujiwara FKM


----------



## Dardeau

This is the last time I took a photo, I've since added a 240mm Kato. Mentally add that and spoons, fish spat, markers, pens, notebooks and screwdrivers. And an Alabama hat.


I also realized my 210mm itinomonn suji isn't pictured.


----------



## Jordanp

easy13 said:


> Contents of bag today, light work day
> 
> [



For some reason always love your gear pics :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dardeau

I had today off so I did some sharpening and aired out the bag so I took a current group shot


----------



## Dardeau

From the top:
Itinomonn 210mm suji
Kato 240mm
Watanabe 240mm
Heiji 210mm
Yoshikane 195mm semi stainless usuba
Sakai Ichimonji 210mm deba 
Shigefusa 300mm yanagiba
Masamoto 270mm yanagiba
Yoshikane 150mm semi stainless deba
R. Murphy carbon boning shank


----------



## daveb

You know the difference between an Alabama fan and an Auburn fan?


----------



## labor of love

SMH....bama hat :curse:


----------



## labor of love

I love the combination of Wat, Kato and Heiji line knife. No more shig?


----------



## Cheeks1989

Dardeau great kit!


----------



## daveb

daveb said:


> You know the difference between an Alabama fan and an Auburn fan?



The Auburn fan went to college :rofl2: :angel2:


----------



## Dardeau

labor of love said:


> I love the combination of Wat, Kato and Heiji line knife. No more shig?



It's out on loan. In that size I love the Heiji so much. And no comment on the Bama hating.


----------



## Chuckles

I was off the last two days but here is what I brought today.

Mario 260 cpm154
Gesshin Ittestsu 240 white
Catchside 270 'handsome beast' O1
Harner mini chef XHP
Sakai Yusuke parer white 2
Dexter Russell vintage carbon

Used mostly the Catchside.
Loaned out the Ittetsu for the day. Minds were blown.


----------



## knyfeknerd

That damn Mario!!!! I want it!
Chuckles is gonna be buried with that thing.


----------



## AllanP

Does Mario still make knives?


----------



## Dardeau

I thought of this in another thread and it seems appropriate here 


Anyone actually seen a picture of Eric Ripert's Louis Vuitton knife luggage that (I think) the New Yorker wrote up a few years ago?


----------



## Chuckles

Pretty nice.


----------



## Jordanp

Eric Riperts case?


----------



## Dardeau

I wish the knives were as baller as the luggage.


----------



## knyfeknerd

That case has to be worth at least 10x more than those crappy knives. I really like Ripert though.


----------



## Chuckles

I would have to be able to change the knives too. But I like the concept. He has another layer for accessories.


----------



## daveb

A truffle shaver? I like his choice of accessories.


----------



## Chuckles

> Does Mario still make knives?



In a general sense I would say he does... occasionally.. when he feels like it. He brought a knife I hadn't seen before to the Midwest get together. Great guy. 


And somewhat back on topic. I forgot to grab a group shot of my line up today but I did take a couple action shots. Here is the Harner boner with a rack.


----------



## Chuckles

Always surprised more people don't contribute to threads like this. I like'em so I'll bump.

Today:

Old school dexter
Mizuno Honyaki original gangster in white
Marko asymmetric convex in A2
Tanaka in ginsanko
Harner boner
Itou petty in R2
Sakai Yusuke in white

Used the Mizuno a lot today. It was really great.


----------



## Mute-on

I love threads like this, I just don't have a bag as I'm not a chef 

Please keep the updates coming!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## turbochef422

Itinomonn deba, shigefusa gyuto, harner k-tip staber, cck1303, Marko honesuki, old dirty misono dragon. My funi profile hd2 gyuto and konosuke Fujiyama Damascus gyuto aren't in the pic but always in my bag. I rotate often so I'll take another shot in a few days.


----------



## KitchenCommander

^^ dang, was that Misono a Gyuto, or a Suji in its previous life?


----------



## turbochef422

That's a 9 year old gyuto. But I used it everyday for like 5 years.


----------



## marc4pt0

I really like these types of threads. 

I'm traveling now, in Chicago. So my bag is light, packed with tools I can easily replace if something sour should happen.


----------



## marc4pt0

Shun Fuji suji
10" ZKramer
240 Kurosaki R2

All freshly sharpened for the new kitchen. That Kurosaki gets _ too_ sharp. Scares me a little...


----------



## easy13

Todays Kit 





Forgecraft Conversion Wa Nakiri 
Kochi 
Del 
Refurbed Sab Nogent Shorty 
Shun Sheepsfoot Parer


----------



## Jordanp

marc4pt0 said:


> I really like these types of threads.
> 
> I'm traveling now, in Chicago. So my bag is light, packed with tools I can easily replace if something sour should happen.



What's with the cut off spoons never seen that before so idk.


----------



## Jordanp

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 27625
> 
> 
> Itinomonn deba, shigefusa gyuto, harner k-tip staber, cck1303, Marko honesuki, old dirty misono dragon. My funi profile hd2 gyuto and konosuke Fujiyama Damascus gyuto aren't in the pic but always in my bag. I rotate often so I'll take another shot in a few days.



Holy crap that's some serious love on the misono lol


----------



## daveb

Mute-on said:


> I love threads like this, I just don't have a bag as I'm not a chef
> 
> Please keep the updates coming!! :doublethumbsup:



I didn't know being a Chef was a prerequisite to having a bag:cool2: I'm certainly not one.

My hobby/job(s) involve some catering prep among other kitchen things. Today I was asked to do 8 hrs prep for a wedding. No idea what menu was so I put these in the bag. This is pretty standard load. Short Suji, two Gyuto, Petty, Bread and Paring. Assorted tools, thermos (no coffee - no workee) and as a nod to FL weather, a flashlight.





The bag is a Land's End tote. A seamstress stiched in the small pockets. Might need to wash it someday - but not today.






Seldom use the bread knife at these things but today had all these spring rolls that needed to be turned into passed hors d'oeuvres. Stefan - see anything you recognize?


----------



## daveb

Jordanp said:


> What's with the cut off spoons never seen that before so idk.



J, Down here they're called Roux spoons. Flat tips so they can go into the sides of a pot where presumably roux is being made. Spoons so they can serve said roux.


----------



## alterwisser

easy13 said:


> Todays Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgecraft Conversion Wa Nakiri
> Kochi
> Del
> Refurbed Sab Nogent Shorty
> Shun Sheepsfoot Parer



Love that Nakiri... Who did the conversion?


----------



## Dardeau

Who serves a roux? Or stirs one with a spoon? I use a whisk. Those spoons are good for some plating tasks, but I'd rather have another Kunz shape or Update Regency shape as they are much more versatile.


----------



## JDA_NC

Those spoons are also sold at an affordable price at a popular restaurant supply/cutlery store in Chicago. I don't know if Chef Marc bought his there for while he's in town, but I'm just saying.. I've got a few in my kit as well for that exact reason. I like 'em.


----------



## Chuckles

They are great for deglazing. I always have one with me. The tail end is just barely in the top of my first group shot. Cheap on JB prince. 

http://www.jbprince.com/utensils/slanted-perforated-spoon-8-inch.asp

The bigger size is great for Rondos.

http://www.jbprince.com/utensils/slanted-perforated-spoon.asp


----------



## cheflarge

*GRAB & GO KIT* 

Two refurbed vintage Sabs, Miyabi Evolution Wa conversion, bowl scraper, sharpie & pen.


----------



## alterwisser

cheflarge said:


> *GRAB & GO KIT*
> 
> Two refurbed vintage Sabs, Miyabi Evolution Wa conversion, bowl scraper, sharpie & pen.



Those Sabs... !!!


----------



## Chuckles

Love the grab and go Sabs! Any chance for a close up?


End of my week. Long one.

Mario with awesome Marko Saya
Martell
Shig Kasumi
Bloodroot boner


----------



## DamageInc

cheflarge said:


> *GRAB & GO KIT*
> 
> Two refurbed vintage Sabs, Miyabi Evolution Wa conversion, bowl scraper, sharpie & pen.



How did you do that wa-conversion for the Miyabi? I have a 7000MCD with a very heavy stock handle.


----------



## cheflarge

Chuckles: I will get some pics up later today.

DamageInc: Conversion done by greasedbullet from this forum.


----------



## preizzo

Here is my bag for the next week 
From the left :
Masakage 240 mizu 
Inazuma 240 
Fujiwara no meito 210 
Pro m slicer 240
Misono Swedish steel 180 gyuto 
Misono deba dragon engraved 165 
Glastin honesuki 150 
Wusthof wooden handle flexible 150 
Mac bread knife 
Takeda paring knife 
Unknown nakiri 165 
Jck Swedish ss 180 slicer


----------



## cheflarge

Refurbed Sabs, as promised, for Chuckles:

















Originally a Fourteen inch and a Ten inch chef's knife. Bigger one is now about eleven and smaller one is now about nine. :cool2:


----------



## cheflarge

:cool2::wink:


----------



## alterwisser

cheflarge said:


> Refurbed Sabs, as promised, for Chuckles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally a Fourteen inch and a Ten inch chef's knife. Bigger one is now about eleven and smaller one is now about nine. :cool2:



Where did you get those?


----------



## Chuckles

Very nice! Thanks for posting. 

Really cool knives man!


----------



## cheflarge

Had both for over thirty years, sat in my "mechanics" style tool box for about fifteen years. Both refurbs done by a KKF compadre. :cool2:


----------



## cheflarge

*TRAVELER KIT*

Tojiro DP 165mm Nakiri
Tosa 165mm Funayuki
Tosa 210mm Bunka
Zakuri 210mm Gyuto
Itinomon 210mm Sujihiki
Richmond 240mm S/S Gyuto
Tanaka 270mm Yanigiba
Vintage Sab S/S Parer
Peeler
Thermometer
Bowl scraper


----------



## Mrmnms

Great kit. I was embarrassed that all your knives were sharper than I keep mine Al. Shame on me.


----------



## cheflarge

I don't know about all that, but thanks, Mike. Hard to believe, brother, since you are the one person who is about 90% responsible for my trip down the "rabbit hole" that is KILLER KNIVES!!! :cool2:


----------



## havox07

How do you like the Tanaka Yanagiba?



cheflarge said:


> *TRAVELER KIT*
> 
> Tojiro DP 165mm Nakiri
> Tosa 165mm Funayuki
> Tosa 210mm Bunka
> Zakuri 210mm Gyuto
> Itinomon 210mm Sujihiki
> Richmond 240mm S/S Gyuto
> Tanaka 270mm Yanigiba
> Vintage Sab S/S Parer
> Peeler
> Thermometer
> Bowl scraper


----------



## cheflarge

Very pleased with the Tanaka. Actually installed a burnt chestnut handle, received from a fellow KKF member, and really like the cutting characteristics of it now. Additionally, I installed the Tanaka handle on the bunka pictured, and am really liking it, as well. "The moons are aligned"! :cool2:


----------



## Jordanp

300mm suisin inox western suji
240mm tanaka blue #2 gyuto
190mm hirimoto AS santoku
150mm fujiwara FKM petty
wusthof pairer


----------



## cheflarge

*"The Every Day Kit"*

Wusthof back pack w/ knife case insert
Twelve inch ceramic hone
Fourteen inch Henkel Roast Beef slicer reground
Peelers
Pen & pencil pouch w/wine opener, thermometers, etc.
Forschner garde manger kit w/additional birds beak
Basting spoon
Sushi mat
Kindle
Jaccard
Fish spatula
Bread knife
Pallet knife
Micro plane
Ealy wood spatula





















*Knife Case Insert*

Kikuichi 210 mm gyuto
Artifex 210mm gyuto
Sakai Takayuki 195mm usuba
HHH 240mm gyuto
HHH 200mm line knife
Gesshin Ginga 210mm petty
Kramer by Shun ten inch slicer
Shigafusa 240mm gyuto
Tansu 230mm gyuto
HHH Warnclif paring knife
Tansu 173mm petty/mini gyuto
Wusthof sausage/saute fork
Suisin 150mm honesuki
Old Wusthof utility knife (broken tip) ground & profiled into a traditional western boning knife
Itinomon 120mm ajikiri


----------



## cheflarge

Certainly hope this thread didn't die. Maybe I plugged it up? Come on knife nuts, chefs & cooks..... Lets see the post of what you are carrying today! :cool2: This thread is too cool to let die.


----------



## chefcomesback

I am too ashamed to picture my tadafusa gyuto , yoshi suji , yamawaku yanagi , tanaka deba , Henckels cleaver and Victorinox birds peak


----------



## easy13

Aint sexy but have to use it today so heres a pic - Off Site/Event Kit, used for events where the kitchen may be anything from a set up in a loading dock of a museum to a couple of tables, hot boxes and butane burners in a hallway. Cutting boards usually crappy plastic or the lid of a catering tin so no Katos, Shigs or Konos coming to the party 

-Chinatown Petty 
-Kuhn Rikon Bread Knife
-Suisin Western 240 Suji 
-Refurb 10 inch Sab (Love this one, was a real junker when I got it, holds edge well and puts in work)
-Freebie Z Kramer Ceramic (Real aggressive grit on this one, would never use on my good stuff) 
-Offset


----------



## aaamax

I agree with Cheflarge! Best thread and shouldn't die.

My roll at the moment is probably laughable to many, but seriously, it is all I need and I really do like to travel light (yes folks, I use a levis pant leg) . Very rarely do I leave my roll at work and since my latest incident of my roll sprouting drunk feet, the roll will never again stay at work. period.
I used to vacillate between a 280 Gyuto and a large Chukabocho as my main machine. One can't even rely on a bleeding house paring knife to cut butter, so I always bring my own.

CCK 1102: temporarily seeing action and soon to be replaced by Jaybett's rescue blade.

Home made parer: $1 thriftstore find Mora carbon, thinned to hell and stupid sharp and almost as crazy as my Shig petty, seriously.

I just looked at the pic and the blades look pretty beat, but I assure you, they're not. Must be the lighting accentuating the day's abuse. Lol.
Cheers!


----------



## Chuckles

The tray from my tool box. I am getting sick of lugging the whole box around and just got through a big R&D push so I am gonna switch to a roll. The saya for my Marko fits the Martell perfectly too, even with different geometries and profiles. And a pic of most of the knives on hand to choose from currently.

Catchside 
Mario
Davis
Tilman
Mario
Anderson
Shig
Catchside
Marr
Wilburn
Marko
Martell
Ittestsu
Mizuno
Mizuno

(Not pictured: Sakai Takayuki, Ray Rogers)


----------



## chinacats

Chuckles, I have to bow to that gyuto selection.


----------



## Chuckles

Many are not mine and some that are probably need to move on to their forever homes. It has been a blast checking them out.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Yes. That Mario needs to make it to it's"forever home" at my house Clown Boy!


----------



## Chuckles

> Yes. That Mario needs to make it to it's"forever home" at my house Clown Boy!



Now I get to be a d!ck and say, which one? :wink:


----------



## spoiledbroth

in a 470mmx100mmx150mm hard case:
270mm Yoshihiro AUS8 suji
Victorinox baker's bk
240mm Hiromoto AUS10 gyuto
210mm Artifex AUS8 wa gyuto
165mm Tojiro VG10 nakiri
140mm Wusthof Classic boner
120mm Fujiwara Kanefusa AUS8 petty
Messermeister takeapart scissor
Messermeister saute fork
Mercer carving fork
Microplane original zester
Ateco 4.75" offset spat
fine Idahone

no pics, phone broken at the moment


----------



## clairelv

look so professional !! all of these for cooking ? i think i don't need so much !! :bigeek:


----------



## sachem allison

alterwisser said:


> Love that Nakiri... Who did the conversion?



Mike Henry and myself did the wa- conversion. that was one of 
my babies.


----------



## marc4pt0

Chuckles said:


> Now I get to be a d!ck and say, which one? :wink:



The 5th from the left, please.


----------



## LeperoftheFaith

These I don't leave at work.

Haburn 240
Catcheside 278
Hiromoto 150
R. Murphy Boning

I leave my other tools at work including a Dexter Chinese cleaver and a CCK 1303.


----------



## Dardeau

Somebody else with the R. Murphy! It's a great little knife


----------



## easy13

Much Needed Day Off, Unpacking Yesterdays Bag

- 240 TKC
- Fujiwara Petty
- Takeda Sasanoha
- Nafzger Tall Suji 
- Opinel Parer 
- Mac Back
- Assorted Tools


----------



## the_apprentice

[/URL][/IMG]

club chef tourne
150 misono swedish petty
230 artifex fillet
270 kono hd
240 masamoto hc
210 suisin IH petty
sugimoto #30
cck kau kong cleaver

Nothing very fancy but in a week they'll all get some use and with this lot there isn't too much I can't do.


----------



## aaamax

That CCk is a wild looking beast. Heavy/thick? Sugimoto makes a good cleaver as well and by the looks it's some type of stainless?


----------



## MadDurrr

That CCK definitely looks like it may be a thick bone chopper. Lovely lineup


----------



## the_apprentice

Yeah the CCK is a bone chopper, seriously everyone needs one! It's so much fun to use. I just swing it around like a madman all day and it never chips. 

aaamax: yep the sugimoto is stainless, but the opposite of the cck. I bought it thinking I could use it as a sort of medium-duty knife for cabbage, pumpkin, roast pork belly etc, but it chips all over the place. I realise the answer is to just make the edge more obtuse, but this knife just wants a fine edge. Ultimate chinese housewife's knife though I reckon.


----------



## johnstoc

Great thread! Some really nice kits.


----------



## spoiledbroth

now:

yoshihiro aus 8 270 suji
vic 10" bakers bk
hiro ginsanko 240 gyuto
tojiro dp 240 western deba
kagayaki carbonext 210 gyuto
wusthof classic 140 boner
fujiwara fkm 120 petty

:knife: gonna do almost $100k in food next week so putting some miles on.


----------



## turbochef422

Harner Ktip
Tanaka petty
Marko honesuki 
Itinomonn deba
Tanaka
Carter
Shigefusa
Kono Fujiyama Damascus
Syousin chiku
Takeda
Suisin sujihiki

Bigger bag= more knives


----------



## jimbob

How's that chiku turbo?


----------



## turbochef422

It's a "grindy" knife with great steel very thin at the edge. I like it a lot but prefer my shig and takeda. I have a almost brand new 4yr old Takeda so I got pretty lucky snagging it. I think I'm gonna put the chiku up for sale pretty soon just to buy something else. I'd definitely recommend it though especially stainless clad for the money it's a good deal.


----------



## panda

I have the Murphy too, the only American made one in my kit.


----------



## cheflarge

Killer looking kit, Turbo!!! :cool2:


----------



## aaamax

the_apprentice said:


> Yeah the CCK is a bone chopper, seriously everyone needs one! It's so much fun to use. I just swing it around like a madman all day and it never chips.
> 
> aaamax: yep the sugimoto is stainless, but the opposite of the cck. I bought it thinking I could use it as a sort of medium-duty knife for cabbage, pumpkin, roast pork belly etc, but it chips all over the place. I realise the answer is to just make the edge more obtuse, but this knife just wants a fine edge. Ultimate chinese housewife's knife though I reckon.



Have you considered getting one of the CCk slicers(1102/03)? I've had one for years with it on and off for prep and line. I consider it xlnt for medium duty all the way up to winter squash. I started using my 1102 daily again a couple of months ago and it truly is a stellar blade.
I recently got another Takeda and that now takes post position again.
Here's my roll as of last night:
Much needed Hoogarden
full size Takeda Chuka
home made parer


----------



## the_apprentice

Nice set up aaamax, those two plus a fillet/slicer are really all anyone needs in a pro kitchen IMO. In hindsight a CCK 1103 would have been better than the sugimoto... and cheaper too.


----------



## cheflarge

BUMP!


----------



## easy13

Light Workload/Extra Small Rotation Today 

- Itinomonn Stainless 
- Ealy Parer
- Itou Boning 
- Large Shipment From Tennessee Of Beautiful Hickory Smoked Goodness Courtesy of Benton's


----------



## aaamax

easy13 said:


> Light Workload/Extra Small Rotation Today
> 
> - Itinomonn Stainless
> - Ealy Parer
> - Itou Boning
> - Large Shipment From Tennessee Of Beautiful Hickory Smoked Goodness Courtesy of Benton's



A knife roll after my own heart.
Used to take a Gyuto 280 as my main knife, but age induced hand issues made long shifts painful.


----------



## turbochef422

Figure i'd keep this thread alive. 
Suisin inox, tansu workhorse, shigefusa and gesshin heiji ss


----------



## cheflarge

Nice!


----------



## Jordanp

Nice Pics! Wish I could contribute more but I got little to no rotation nowadays.


----------



## berko

225 schanz cleaver sb1
180 ginga petty ss
80 herder classic paring
1000/6000 diastar? diamond combo


----------



## aaamax

berko said:


> 225 schanz cleaver sb1
> 180 ginga petty ss
> 80 herder classic paring
> 1000/6000 diastar? diamond combo



Love it!
And just about the same as what I was packin' 

235 cleaver
180 older non-inox Tadatsuna petty (crate of lamb shanks=full day of silver skin madness)
80 home made parer. 
The other stuff includes a Hinderer xm-18/flashlight/lighter and qualifies as my edc at work.


----------



## knyfeknerd

I love the minimalist approach guys.
@ aaamax-nice looking homemade parer.


----------



## MadDurrr

That Takeda Cleaver looks awesome. Is that custom-spec'd? Looks a lot flatter compared to what I've seen in vendor photos.


----------



## KitchenCommander

aaamax said:


> 235 cleaver
> 180 older non-inox Tadatsuna petty (crate of lamb shanks=full day of silver skin madness)
> 80 home made parer.
> The other stuff includes a Hinderer xm-18/flashlight/lighter and qualifies as my edc at work.



I believe I saw that Hinderer over there on Bladeforums as well. Nice little pocket kit you have there.


----------



## aaamax

Thanks guys.
Yes the Hinderer is sweet little number. I was lucky enough to get it back when you could buy directly from Rob.
the Takeda, yes I too believe it is quite a bit flatter than today's versions. I don't do any rocking so belly would just be a drawback. This is/was the basic shape to his cleavers some years back. Don't really know when he made the change, but I'm guessing when he started offering stainless clad. so maybe 5 years ago
Cheers!


----------



## spoiledbroth

so can you do a pretty rad brunoise with those cleavers? do they take alot of adjustment to use or did you find them to be a fairly smooth transition from a chefs knife.

I have been sorta considering getting one to play with, cck because I'm line cook poor.


----------



## berko

There is no smooth transition, it took me between 1-2 months to adjust to a small 190x80 cleaver. I still remember the first cut beeing unpleasent as hell, but after that adjustment ive been faster than ever before. I barely use gyutos these days.


----------



## Jordanp

Traveling light today.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook

This is my BBQ kit






Itinomonn wa butcher (without a doubt my most important knife for bbq)
konosuke 210
cck 1303
itinomonn kasumi 240
kochi 270mm suji
thinned out forgecraft

thermapen, cut glove, new haven oyster knife, 2 stage waiter's wine opener, sharpie, fish tweezers, fish spatula, fish scaler, sauce brush


----------



## KCMande

http://imgur.com/xiqqsya
My kit these last couple of days
Watanabe 270mm sujihiki 
Tsourkan 240mm
Gesshin Ginga honesuki 
Shigefusa 210mm 
HHH 240mm 
Martell petty 
Harner scalpel 

Been trying to only keep what I "need" with me at work. 1st day I didn't have my yanagi with me in 10 years and my fish guy surprised me with some beautiful bluefin Toro...


----------



## jklip13




----------



## jklip13

http://imgur.com/a/dVcKp


----------



## spoiledbroth

jklip13 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/dVcKp


is this a jende roll?


----------



## cheflarge

Why was this thread closed?


----------



## aaamax

Lol! I was in the middle of posting!

Here is my post Lol.



KCMande said:


> http://imgur.com/xiqqsya
> My kit these last couple of days
> Watanabe 270mm sujihiki
> Tsourkan 240mm
> Gesshin Ginga honesuki
> Shigefusa 210mm
> HHH 240mm
> Martell petty
> Harner scalpel
> 
> Been trying to only keep what I "need" with me at work. 1st day I didn't have my yanagi with me in 10 years and my fish guy surprised me with some beautiful bluefin Toro...



Isn't that always the case? The one day you don't Funny stuff. 
A fine collection you bring with you to your job. I guess you feel REAL secure in their surrounding? May they stay in your possession and prosper!



jklip13 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/dVcKp



That's two in row a some fine blades and set-up. Your roll is truly first class, maybe having everything in sayas helps the over all esthetic. Very nice.

Spoiledbroth,
did you take the cleaver plunge? If you're considering it, you must do it. Especially if you're working line, where time is money and the extra real-estate makes for terrific cut and scoop. In truth, one day of using will be all you need to get accustomed to the new way of dealing with your blade. The CCK idea you mentioned is a sound one. The differences between an 11xx and its high-priced brethren (Sugimoto, Moritaka, etc) are negligible.


----------



## jklip13

Here is a breakdown
http://imgur.com/a/dVcKp
Bag: Ship Island Leather
Strop: Kanoyama 2 sided bench strop
Tweezers: from Tosho
Petty: Konosuke HD western petty - 150mm
Bunka: Masakage blue super i think - 130mm
Usuba: Konosuke white 2 Usuba - 180mm
Yanagiba: Konosuke Togo Reigo - 270mm
Gytuo in the pouch: Konosuke White 2 Taka Honyaki
Gyuto: HD2 rosewood - 240mm


----------



## cheflarge

KC & JK...... Both absolutely stunning kits!!! :cool2:


----------



## havox07

jklip13 said:


> Here is a breakdown
> http://imgur.com/a/dVcKp
> Bag: Ship Island Leather
> Strop: Kanoyama 2 sided bench strop
> Tweezers: from Tosho
> Petty: Konosuke HD western petty - 150mm
> Bunka: Masakage blue super i think - 130mm
> Usuba: Konosuke white 2 Usuba - 180mm
> Yanagiba: Konosuke Togo Reigo - 270mm
> Gytuo in the pouch: Konosuke White 2 Taka Honyaki
> Gyuto: HD2 rosewood - 240mm



You are making me want to buy Sayas for all my knifes, beautiful kit!


----------



## daveb

Ntxt


----------



## Dardeau

Love that watanabe suji


----------



## knyfeknerd

cheflarge said:


> Why was this thread closed?



We'll fix it Al. Musta been a mistake.


----------



## cheflarge

Thank you, Chris.


----------



## spoiledbroth

aaamax said:


> Spoiledbroth,
> did you take the cleaver plunge? If you're considering it, you must do it. Especially if you're working line, where time is money and the extra real-estate makes for terrific cut and scoop. In truth, one day of using will be all you need to get accustomed to the new way of dealing with your blade. The CCK idea you mentioned is a sound one. The differences between an 11xx and its high-priced brethren (Sugimoto, Moritaka, etc) are negligible.


haha not quite yet, it has made it's way onto the "queue of purchases to be made" but it'll probably be next month sadly  I got a carbon gyuto to play with, the last Masazumi swedish carbon 240 gyuto from that distributor who shalt not be named as well as a Rika 5k. And I might now be buying a little something from someone on here to round out my purchases this month. :shocked3: Something handmade!!!


----------



## KCMande

Oops.. Double post


----------



## KCMande

Dardeau said:


> Love that watanabe suji


As do I. A lot thinner than I expected but it holds an edge forever. Didn't expect it to be a k tip either. Basically it was full of surprises


----------



## Dardeau

Couldn't tell it was k tip, you can't see it in the picture. I have a 240 gyuto that I love and will probably go with Watanabe to replace my 210 deba of rage.


----------



## spoiledbroth

... BUMP I know everyone here is sweating it out over the summer, hence the lack of posts lately. I just got something that takes pictures so here you go.


This is what it looks like all packed up...






and unpacked...




from left to right:
Fujiwara Kanefusa fkm 120
Wusthof 5"
Richmond/Fujiwara Kanefusa Artifex 210
Sukenari Ginsanmai 240
Tojiro DP Western Deba 240
Victorinox 10" Baker's bread
Yoshihiro Umanosuke 1141 ES 270
Idahone ceramic
Messermeister turning/saute fork
Ealy AEB-L maple 3"

Bottom row:
Microplane original zester
Messermeister takeapart shear
Ateco offset 3.75"


----------



## knyfeknerd

Tell me about your case. Is that sold as a knife case or did you put it together?
I like it!


----------



## spoiledbroth

It is a knife case actually... I am a bit hesitant to mention it because I think they're going to be gone sooner than I'd like because of it... But KKF has been a source of more than a few good deals so I actually have no problem sharing 

I found it on ebay as a "Yongho Masterhands chef knife case" (awesome?!?!) it retails for about 99 CAD and ships from South Korea via SAL only if I remember correctly. Great deal though, really sturdy little cases. I had to cut the foam a bit because the knives all have edge guards making them a bit thicker and actually the case would hold one more large knife but I cut that part out to fit my microplane. So it's a half and halfer. The ebay seller has measurements but it looks like it could probably fit a 300mm yo knife making it the largest most affordable coffin type case I know of. The exterior is hard plastic and it has a handle and loops for a shoulder strap (though mine did not come with one).

It is small enough to fit comfortably into a medium sized backpack and it has locks on the clasps.


----------



## sharptools

IndoorOutdoorCook said:


> This is my BBQ kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itinomonn wa butcher (without a doubt my most important knife for bbq)
> konosuke 210
> cck 1303
> itinomonn kasumi 240
> kochi 270mm suji
> thinned out forgecraft
> 
> thermapen, cut glove, new haven oyster knife, 2 stage waiter's wine opener, sharpie, fish tweezers, fish spatula, fish scaler, sauce brush



How do you keep your cck so clean looking.
I'm pretty sure that looks better than mine new.


----------



## spoiledbroth

uno mas because this is a thread I've been reading and wanting to contribute to since before I registered here...





L2R:
Cooper digital thermometer
offset tweezers
fish tweezers
2 sets of measuring spoons
messermeister bec d'oiseau 
mastrad peeler 
wusthof corer
henckels prep zester/canelle knife
deglon 25mm melon baller
chestnut tomato shark


----------



## aboynamedsuita

spoiledbroth said:


> Ealy AEB-L maple 3"



Looks familiar, hope it's serving you well. I placed an order for one of Del's mini/stubby parers recently and am looking forward to getting it.

I also have the same thermometer, it seems rather responsive for the price at least (at lower temperatures).


----------



## mille162

Since I travel to unknown kitchens and cook from 1-3 weeks around the world, I try to be prepared for everything and my case tends to be a little bit full...






Still looking for a great all-around pair of scissors (mostly for trimming chicken skin/fat), but after 2 years, this is what I've ended up "not being able to live without"


----------



## richard

Nice set of gear...as for scissors, just curious if you've looked at the Kershaw Taskmaster shears?


----------



## spoiledbroth

the messermeister ones I posted I can recommend as well... I use them to cut open lobster shells and stuff pretty regularly, they have a flathead "screwdriver" on the back of each handle and the walnut crushing thing. They were about 20 dollars and I'd say they have a pretty good sturdy construction. I leave them in diluted proquat 400 for extended periods of time and they haven't developed rust like some other cheaper stainless stuff I've owned in the past.

@tj yep I like the parer alot. It never leaves rotation :thumbsup:

Yeah I like the thermometer I've had that one for like 6 years now and the battery's not even dead :eyebrow: Doesn't get used too often though. When it goes I'll probably get a thermapen kinda thinking I should have jumped on that open box sale :yammer:


----------



## mille162

spoiledbroth said:


> the messermeister ones I posted I can recommend as well... I use them to cut open lobster shells and stuff pretty regularly, they have a flathead "screwdriver" on the back of each handle and the walnut crushing thing. They were about 20 dollars and I'd say they have a pretty good sturdy construction. I leave them in diluted proquat 400 for extended periods of time and they haven't developed rust like some other cheaper stainless stuff I've owned in the past.
> 
> @tj yep I like the parer alot. It never leaves rotation :thumbsup:
> 
> Yeah I like the thermometer I've had that one for like 6 years now and the battery's not even dead :eyebrow: Doesn't get used too often though. When it goes I'll probably get a thermapen kinda thinking I should have jumped on that open box sale :yammer:



thanks Spoiledbroth, I just ordered the messermesiter ones to give them a try


----------



## richard

I have to second the recommendation for the Messermeister shears...both that one and the Kershaw are well made take-apart shears (take-apart is key!). The Kershaw is definitely beefier, but I find them a bit too big for most everyday uses, so the Messermeister are the ones in my block. My friend swears by the Kershaw ones though, and has two pairs (raw and cooked).


----------



## daveb

Helen Chen - don't like her but do like the scissors. Incrediable leverage, comfortable for rightys and leftys, don't come apart. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000T07UAY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Gerber game shears for take no prisoners cutting. Pheasant wings, turkey backbone, easy day. I keep a pair in the kitchen and another in my game bag. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002TXRV8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I'm with Richard on this one too. The Kershaw are strong but can cut delicate things when asked. Nice that the two halves can be adjusted by tightening the center bold. DaveM motivated me to sharpen them on whet stones. Worked and was easy too. 

Not so good are the pry points hat stick out of the rear of the handle, I can see their utility but do they have to be so dam sharp.


----------



## Dardeau

I really like the Mac shears. If they are going to be in your hands for extended periods of time they are more comfortable.


----------



## spoiledbroth

whoa Mac makes shears? How'd I miss that with my incessant window shopping... I'll admit the messermeister ones aren't terribly comfortable because they're ambidextrous. 

I dumped out my toolbox at work and took pictures... Anyone else working???

click for larger versions


----------



## easy13

Todays Kit 

* 240 Masamoto Yanagi 
* CCK 1303
* 210 Tadafusa Nashiji 
* 240 Konosuke Fujiyama 
* 150 Pallares Solsona
* Mac Black, Global Fish Tweezers, ....


----------



## spoiledbroth

man I love that tadafusa! Great kit. What do you use the 240 yanagi for at work? Lots of smaller fish? Do you often wish for more length on it? I have been toying with the idea of buying a yanagiba in that length.


----------



## easy13

spoiledbroth said:


> man I love that tadafusa! Great kit. What do you use the 240 yanagi for at work? Lots of smaller fish? Do you often wish for more length on it? I have been toying with the idea of buying a yanagiba in that length.



Use yanagi for portioning fish, crudo, some finishing slicing on certain proteins, the rare occasion i make sushi. The shorter size doesn't bother me , I dont rely on heavy yanagi work, fits what I need it for and doesn't take up much space on station/in bag.


----------



## Dardeau

I really like my larger yanagiba for most things, but I ended up covering our crudo/cold apps station for a second the other day and used a coworker's 240 to slice tuna crudos and it worked really well in the small space. I would miss the 30-50mm skinning big fillets though. Even my 270 can have a hard time with loins off a big tuna. 

The Mac shears are seriously superior. My partner bought me mine after a particularly rough NYE dinner 4 or so years ago that involved cutting the fins off of around 100 speckled trout with the house scissors, which I'm pretty positive the Chef swiped from his primary school kids.

Since then they have done all sorts of crap, but mostly have been used to gill and cut fins off of approximately 15000 redfish and I am just now thinking about replacing them. 

They are all metal with a comfortable rubber tool dip style handle that lasted me for about two years. After that I've cut the remnants off and re dipped them twice. 

Like the Kershaw shears are described, they also excel at delicate tasks and are fairly easy to sharpen, and have tension adjustment.


----------



## goatgolfer

I find it highly interesting in this forum of high-end tools for the cooking profession nearly all the posts have included a fish spatula and Global fish tweezers. I too carry both because there is no substitute if they aren't there. Maybe it's all the "always prepared" mantra from the scouts we were taught when young.


----------



## mille162

goatgolfer said:


> I find it highly interesting in this forum of high-end tools for the cooking profession nearly all the posts have included a fish spatula and Global fish tweezers. I too carry both because there is no substitute if they aren't there. Maybe it's all the "always prepared" mantra from the scouts we were taught when young.



It's funny, I use my Global fish tweezers for pulling duck feathers more than fish bones, and my Global seafood spoon/tool more for scraping bone marrow than pulling meat from shellfish...


----------



## daveb

The small mandolins are a surprise to me. Though I also keep one in my travel bag....


----------



## spoiledbroth

I got my fish tweezers on amazon, they are from Kotobuki like my scaler, exceptionally affordable (10 dollars?)! good quality tools too. I just try to have one of everything I need on hand at my job because usually house equipment gets abused/misplaced.


----------



## goatgolfer

spoiledbroth said:


> whoa Mac makes shears? How'd I miss that with my incessant window shopping... I'll admit the messermeister ones aren't terribly comfortable because they're ambidextrous.
> 
> I dumped out my toolbox at work and took pictures... Anyone else working???
> 
> click for larger versions



I only saw SpoiledBroth have a sharpening apparatus in his kit pic. I know this is a kitchen knife forum but there is an implied maintenance element. Very interesting. Maybe it's because the knife is more sexy but the stone is part of the package. I mean some guys use a pant leg for a roll but they have to have a rock somewhere...


----------



## MAS4T0

goatgolfer said:


> I only saw SpoiledBroth have a sharpening apparatus in his kit pic. I know this is a kitchen knife forum but there is an implied maintenance element. Very interesting. Maybe it's because the knife is more sexy but the stone is part of the package. I mean some guys use a pant leg for a roll but they have to have a rock somewhere...



I'm not a professional, but I certainly wouldn't want to be carrying stones back and forth (especially if using valuable J-nats). I would expect that other than maybe honing or stropping with a softer knife, a knife should hold it's edge for a days work without needing touching up. I'm sure that most people will own a set of stones, but I wouldn't expect many folks to have them in their bag.


----------



## easy13

Mac Black in the bag, some beater stones at the kitchen, personal stones left at home.


----------



## marc4pt0

Can't let this thread go night night-







From the top:

240 Kato Workhorse with Kauri handle
10" ZKramer 52100
9" Bloodroot Halibut filet with coffee bean bag handle
230mm Mert Tansu in 52100 with ringed gidgee
240 Tanaka Ginsan prototype with Australian gidgee
10" Andy Billipp 52100 with maple
240 Haburn 52100 with ringed gidgee


----------



## daveb

You win!


----------



## havox07

marc4pt0 said:


> Can't let this thread go night night-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the top:
> 
> 240 Kato Workhorse with Kauri handle
> 10" ZKramer 52100
> 9" Bloodroot Halibut filet with coffee bean bag handle
> 230mm Mert Tansu in 52100 with ringed gidgee
> 240 Tanaka Ginsan prototype with Australian gidgee
> 10" Andy Billipp 52100 with maple
> 240 Haburn 52100 with ringed gidgee



We need a better picture than that!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Here are a few of Marc's knives from the 2015 ECG


----------



## goatgolfer

havox07 said:


> We need a better picture than that!



I want to see a side view of the case and see if ALL the knives on the table fit in:groucho: Then, I really want to see the brown (on my monitor) vertical knife holder divider thingies. Lastly, where is the room for the fish spat and tweezers that everyone but mr. jeans-leg carry?


----------



## goatgolfer

aaamax said:


> I agree with Cheflarge! Best thread and shouldn't die.
> 
> My roll at the moment is probably laughable to many, but seriously, it is all I need and I really do like to travel light (yes folks, I use a levis pant leg) . Very rarely do I leave my roll at work and since my latest incident of my roll sprouting drunk feet, the roll will never again stay at work. period.
> I used to vacillate between a 280 Gyuto and a large Chukabocho as my main machine. One can't even rely on a bleeding house paring knife to cut butter, so I always bring my own.
> 
> CCK 1102: temporarily seeing action and soon to be replaced by Jaybett's rescue blade.
> 
> Home made parer: $1 thriftstore find Mora carbon, thinned to hell and stupid sharp and almost as crazy as my Shig petty, seriously.
> 
> I just looked at the pic and the blades look pretty beat, but I assure you, they're not. Must be the lighting accentuating the day's abuse. Lol.
> Cheers!



Goat writes: ''I'm trying to make an incognito roll like AAAMAX's as if it had a baby with Leper(can)'s blue cloth roll on p.8 (next page) that will hold a cleaver, 240 Gyuto, 150mm petty an paring knife. Any patterns or pics to share in this thread? :detective:


----------



## LeperoftheFaith

I actually bought that roll at Bernal Cutlery in San Francisco. They have the available on their site I believe, also in white. I really like this roll because the size adjusts to the amount of stuff you have it. So on lighter days it rolls up quite small. The pockets also can fit two knives each.


----------



## cheflarge

Current rotation:


----------



## cheflarge

Micro Plane
Richmond Artifex 210mm gyuto aeb-l, burled maple
Tojiro 165mm nakiri carbon, burnt chestnut
HHH 240mm starfeather damascus gyuto carbon, golden amboyna burl, elephant ivory, bog oak
HHH 200mm line knife aeb-l, stabilized Honduran coffee bag
Tansu 230mm gyuto 52100, curly maple, ringed gidgee
Richmond Artifex 240mm gyuto stainless, Wa
Shigefusa 240mm gyuto kasumi, curly koa, palm
Kramer by Shun 10 inch stainless damascus slicer
HHH Wharncliffe parer aeb-l, curly koa
F.Dick sausage/saute fork stainless, burled cocobolo
Kikuichi 210mm gyuto stainless damascus, stabilized black walnut
Tansu 180mm petty (mini gyuto) suminagashi blue, mango, nickle, bog oak

:cool2:


----------



## cheflarge

Picture is backwards, so descriptions are in opposite order. My bad, sorry. :O


----------



## goatgolfer

Cheflarge: re: your latest rotation. I have followed the evolution of the HHH Wharncliffe parer from its offering to your pic posts. Would you consider starting another thread to discuss your admiration and what its advantages are for you and the work you do with it? There is some similar Del Ealy chatter and you are clearly using this HHH for your work so please enlighten us.


----------



## goatgolfer

marc4pt0 said:


> Can't let this thread go night night-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the top:
> 
> 240 Kato Workhorse with Kauri handle
> 10" ZKramer 52100
> 9" Bloodroot Halibut filet with coffee bean bag handle
> 230mm Mert Tansu in 52100 with ringed gidgee
> 240 Tanaka Ginsan prototype with Australian gidgee
> 10" Andy Billipp 52100 with maple
> 240 Haburn 52100 with ringed gidgee



I happen to know that Marc is an excellent photographer but he's holding out on more detail on his knife box (roll is sob pedestrian) and its dividers and really how many tools can fit into that toolbox. Come on Marc - share please.b


----------



## marc4pt0

Here ya go. All these knives fit in here nicely.


----------



## Dardeau

Forgot how badass that bloodroot is.


----------



## marc4pt0

It's a nimble little beast for sure


----------



## Godslayer

marc4pt0 said:


> Here ya go. All these knives fit in here nicely.



The knife with the kurochi finish. Speaks to me. It's amazing.


----------



## labor of love

i think the KU knife is a kurosaki.


----------



## marc4pt0

The second from the bottom is by Kurosaki wearing a new handle by Ian Rogers. This knife is hands down one of my favorites. Third one up is by Andy Billipp. Also another favorite.


----------



## marc4pt0

Packing light today.


----------



## Jordanp

Those Hattori's look pretty damn nice for 10 years lol my knives look like that after like a month.


----------



## cheflarge

Darn nice looking knives, sir, big fan of the Bloodroot boy's!!! lus1:


----------



## judeezy36

those bloodroots are very nice! congrats-- love the mustard patina they use.


----------



## ecchef

I as doing a bit of housekeeping today, the camera was laying around, so...







My ancient Koobi with my everyday work stuff.
Since I don't get much line time anymore, this is enough.


Ruler
Trussing needles
Forceps
Wine key
Gas orifice cleaners
Stiff & flex palette knives
Measuring spoons
Plating spoons
Fish tweezers
Moribashi
Ike-jime needles
Zip ties
Melon baller
Old book
Disposable pastry bags
Icing comb
Bandages, burn gel, Neosporin
Some kind of weird Chinese blood clotting stuff



Tesshu 225 gyuto
Tojiro 215 gyuto (my 'loaner')
Kiku-ichimonji 270 yanagiba
Old mystery 205 yanagiba
Tsukiji Masamoto 150 petty
Tojiro DP 150 honesuki (one of my first J knives)
Frankenknife Garasuki of Dexter lineage
Forschner flex filet
Stainless 75 paring from Bridge Kitchenware 



Dreizack poultry shears
Can punch ('cause no one ever has one when you need it)
Ummm...larding knife?
Small fork
My favorite Vollrath tongs 
Another palette knife
_Analog_ thermometer
6K King stone (very thin now)
Microplane
D&R borosilicate rod (show of hands...who still has theirs?)
Gherkin slicer


----------



## Jordanp

ecchef said:


> I as doing a bit of housekeeping today, the camera was laying around, so...
> 
> View attachment 29148
> 
> View attachment 29149
> 
> View attachment 29150
> 
> My ancient Koobi with my everyday work stuff.
> Since I don't get much line time anymore, this is enough.
> View attachment 29151
> 
> Ruler
> Trussing needles
> Forceps
> Wine key
> Gas orifice cleaners
> Stiff & flex palette knives
> Measuring spoons
> Plating spoons
> Fish tweezers
> Moribashi
> Ike-jime needles
> Zip ties
> Melon baller
> Old book
> Disposable pastry bags
> Icing comb
> Bandages, burn gel, Neosporin
> Some kind of weird Chinese blood clotting stuff
> 
> View attachment 29152
> 
> Tesshu 225 gyuto
> Tojiro 215 gyuto (my 'loaner')
> Kiku-ichimonji 270 yanagiba
> Old mystery 205 yanagiba
> Tsukiji Masamoto 150 petty
> Tojiro DP 150 honesuki (one of my first J knives)
> Frankenknife Garasuki of Dexter lineage
> Forschner flex filet
> Stainless 75 paring from Bridge Kitchenware
> 
> View attachment 29153
> 
> Dreizack poultry shears
> Can punch ('cause no one ever has one when you need it)
> Ummm...larding knife?
> Small fork
> My favorite Vollrath tongs
> Another palette knife
> _Analog_ thermometer
> 6K King stone (very thin now)
> Microplane
> D&R borosilicate rod (show of hands...who still has theirs?)
> Gherkin slicer



That's a much tamer knife lineup then I would have expected lol nice looking kit though.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

"Can punch ('cause no one ever has one when you need it)"

I thought that was what all those knives were for.....


----------



## goatgolfer

Smurfmacaw said:


> "Can punch ('cause no one ever has one when you need it)"
> 
> I thought that was what all those knives were for.....



.Goat writes... As we know from the cooking competition TV it's the heel of the gyuto that the samurai used to open #10s in 1300 bc. So it is written, so it is done.


----------



## turbochef422

I've been going light and I cheat because I have more in my office in the kitchen but my bag has 
240 old dirty dragon
240 masamoto ks suji and gyuto 
240 tanaka prototype


----------



## Dardeau

I got this new bag for my birthday so I figured it was time to update the thread.



Top to bottom:
Gesshin Heiji 240mm Carbon gyuto
Gesshin Uraku 270mm mioroshi deba
Shigefusa 300mm yanagiba
Watanabe 210mm deba
Heiji 210mm gyuto
R. Murphy boner



Gesshin 6k diamond stone
Multi tool
Pen and sharpie
Wine key
Tweezers
Spoons
Fish spatula
Rust erasers
Scalers
Books


----------



## Dardeau

The mioroshi experiment isn't settled yet. It worked better than a yanagiba at skinning, splitting, and cleaning the belly area on cobia sides, not as well as a yanagiba for the same tasks on tuna loins, and not as well as a deba on taking either off the bone. On a wahoo it fared about equal to a deba and yanagiba, but a little awkward when filleting due to the length. 

I sliced about 60 portions of tuna for raw preparation and it sliced better than I expected, as nicely as a yanagiba, but after about 3/4 of the way through the weight difference was noticeable.

It has a lot of potential for tougher fish like cobia, but will not be replacing my deba and yanagiba yet. Maybe as I get more skilled...


----------



## daveb

Did somebody say Ling? I've not ever cut into a big one. Fun to catch and good on the plate. And I'm guessing you know how.


----------



## Chuckles

This is what I have been carrying lately. I keep them in a padded zip case. Then if I have food in my future I pick the most appropriate one and put it in my pocket. Constant roaming - too many kitchens and too many square feet to carry a roll around.


----------



## marc4pt0

Love that Harner. I've got mine packed for today as well. 
Nice looking sayas as well, who made those?


----------



## Chuckles

Marko for the Martell, Lefty for the Harner.


----------



## Anton

turbochef422 said:


> I've been going light and I cheat because I have more in my office in the kitchen but my bag has
> 240 old dirty dragon
> 240 masamoto ks suji and gyuto
> 240 tanaka prototype
> 
> 
> View attachment 29210



perfect set IMO


----------



## marc4pt0

Chuckles, what kind of pants are those with do many pockets?


----------



## mikedtran

marc4pt0 said:


> Chuckles, what kind of pants are those with do many pockets?



And some real deep pickets at that!


----------



## spoiledbroth

marc4pt0 said:


> Here ya go. All these knives fit in here nicely.



gee nice kit... where'd you find that


----------



## soigne_west

After some coward stole my entire kit two months ago in a outside work incident. And buying a whole new freacking transmission the week after (september was a rough month)

Coupled with a line cook salary, this is what my kit looks like today.

Tojiro ITK bread knife
Moritaka 250 ks
Thinned 10" Forschner 
MR 210 52100
Mac mighty Santoku
Tojiro w#2 150 petty
Thinned mercer pare
Mac Black
A full sysco kit. LOL a gift from my precious employer... their like toys.


----------



## soigne_west

Previous not precious.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Sorry to hear about your kit getting stolen bud. How do you find that 52100 knife from the vendor who we shalt not name holds up... ?


----------



## soigne_west

Below average, no complaints on f&f. Sharpens as expected for 52100, just doesn't want to hold a very steep edge. Had too tone in back. Does what would expect from a $70 knife.

I bought it as something I could leave on my station and not really think twice about, although the gifted Mac performs that task much better.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Yeah.. I like that MAC mighty santoku, that was the knife that turned me onto japanese cutlery. Thanks for the notes about the other knife... !


----------



## marc4pt0

This is where I got the knife case from. Another member here posted about it which got me interested in it. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=231133596166&alt=web


----------



## brainsausage

marc4pt0 said:


> Here ya go. All these knives fit in here nicely.



Nice work on the silica packets Marc, never thought of that...


----------



## spoiledbroth

Silica packets ship with that case actually. Mine did anyway!

I am unsure if those packets are recommended for carbon knives because they actually retain all moisture they pull out of the air. If you live in a fairly humid environment they will be saturated constantly (and may not be enough silica to pull ALL of the moisture out of the interior of that case).

You may also be, then, unaware of such interesting products as anti-corrosive toolbox liners...! http://www.zerustproducts.com/produ...ontrol/toolbox-liners-tool-box-drawer-liners/

But again, I'm unsure of the efficacy of the silica based solutions. I believe if you aren't fairly OCD about cooking the moisture out of the silica pellets on a regular basis you may actually be introducing extra moisture where there would not be any. The liners work on the same VCI concept that makes anticorrosive paper work (instead of removing the corroding part of the equation, these products actually attempt to stop the corrosive reaction from happening in the first place... to a point)


----------



## mc2442

Some great knives there Marc!


----------



## marc4pt0

Thanks!


----------



## joyless

very cool handle on that tanaka, who made it?



turbochef422 said:


> I've been going light and I cheat because I have more in my office in the kitchen but my bag has
> 240 old dirty dragon
> 240 masamoto ks suji and gyuto
> 240 tanaka prototype
> 
> 
> View attachment 29210


----------



## turbochef422

The tanaka is from knives and stones.


----------



## turbochef422

Harner Ktip parer
270 tansu tall sujihiki
Vintage forge craft chef knife
240 stainless clad kochi
180 kato petty


----------



## Jordanp

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 29597
> 
> 
> Harner Ktip parer
> 270 tansu tall sujihiki
> Vintage forge craft chef knife
> 240 stainless clad kochi
> 180 kato petty



Strong.


----------



## goatgolfer

Does anyone have the same feeling that I do >> marcpt40 has a new knife but no film for the camera and is tired of using his phone to show us the current lineup?


----------



## daveb

He's baaaaaaack.


----------



## marc4pt0

Ha, well can't disappoint.

Here's the most recent ones, plus Saturday morning pulling up to work. 



[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/marc4pt0/media/knives/1449457864_20151206_220751-picsay_zpsyxd4ekxh.jpg.html]









[/URL]


----------



## CrisAnderson27

Robin's knife looks great there Marc! We've talked quite a bit and he's a great kid too. If I were you guys I'd pick up his work before his knives reach the pricing level they're worth .


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Such a nice collection, did Dave make that blade or just the handle. When you grow tired of her (which happens frequently) please ping me buddy old pal old friend ;-)


----------



## Smurfmacaw

CrisAnderson27 said:


> Robin's knife looks great there Marc! We've talked quite a bit and he's a great kid too. If I were you guys I'd pick up his work before his knives reach the pricing level they're worth .



I've got a 270 on the way soon....he's been teasing with pics on the other forum. Can't wait to try it out. What do you think of it so far Marc?


----------



## spoiledbroth

marc4pt0 said:


> Ha, well can't disappoint.
> 
> Here's the most recent ones, plus Saturday morning pulling up to work.


man. I hope you keep that thing locked at work!!! looking good.  Looks like you have some edge guards in there, paper or plastic? Have you had to cut the foam insert yet to help the knives fit in? I'd assume probably not if you're doing homemade cardboard hey?

ps. nice view of... Under Armour factory?? :razz: Really though nice view. Sucks to be landlocked.


----------



## marc4pt0

I use the felt lined Wusthof edge guards when keeping the knives in this case. I have trimmed a little foam from the dividers (about 2mm of each one) in order to make space for all of the thicker spine knives I seem to be quite fond of....

As for Robin's work, I think the best, quickest way to describe it is this: His knives are very light, like a laser in that aspect. But the spine starts off fairly (and surprisingly) thick, which take to a mean distal taper almost immediately. This plus his grind make the knife perform like a much heavier workhorse (using that term loosely here). By this I'm referring to heavier gyutos that have the assistance of its beefier weight to help make cutting feel easier, like my Big Kato. So essentially I liken it to having the feel of a laser in hand (weight-wise), but performs like a much heavier (workhorse) knife. A featherweight fighting out of his class and kicking butt.

Robin has figured out something, and it shows in his work. His knives just whisp through foods like they're not even there, like I imagine that carrot saying "whoa, wait, what just happened here? Why and how did I just get split in half??? what the F was that???". And you're left thinking "how did this knife, which is about the same as holding a piece of paper weight-wise, just fall through that carrot so easily? And it did it so quietly, with nothing sticking to it..."


----------



## alterwisser

marc4pt0 said:


> I
> 
> Robin has figured out something, and it shows in his work. His knives just whisp through foods like they're not even there, like I imagine that carrot saying "whoa, wait, what just happened here? Why and how did I just get split in half??? what the F was that???". And you're left thinking "how did this knife, which is about the same as holding a piece of paper weight-wise, just fall through that carrot so easily? And it did it so quietly, with nothing sticking to it..."



Can't wait to try mine. I "only" got the Mini, but I have a feeling I will order a 240 three minutes into trying the Mini [emoji23][emoji12]


----------



## pleue

I have a mini and one of his 230ish gyutos. Vey impressed so far


----------



## wbusby1

Sorry, can't follow this one. What is Robin's brand?


----------



## marc4pt0

Dalman is what's marked on his Blades.


----------



## alterwisser

marc4pt0 said:


> Dalman is what's marked on his Blades.



I think he's switching to his new logo though instead of "Dalman", looks like it in some of the latest pics...


----------



## alwayssharp

I typically carry my chef stuff in a goruck backpack, luckily it'll fit a 300 mm knife with saya!


----------



## turbochef422

I'm just going to post what's changes- the parer, suji, deba ect don't change really. 
Konosuke fuji blue2 240 gyuto, 240 shig gyuto, 240 Kato workhorse, 180 Kato workhorse petty, 240 nenox sd gyuto


----------



## marc4pt0

That Shig looks like a Big Boy, how tall at the heel is that? Or is it just the angle of the pic?


----------



## turbochef422

I'll check but it's way bigger than the nenox or konosuke


----------



## marc4pt0

It certainly looks it!


----------



## turbochef422

Right at 52. Unofficially but it seems pretty accurate


----------



## marc4pt0

Nice. That I could deal with


----------



## spoiledbroth

turbochef422 said:


> I'm just going to post what's changes- the parer, suji, deba ect don't change really.
> Konosuke fuji blue2 240 gyuto, 240 shig gyuto, 240 Kato workhorse, 180 Kato workhorse petty, 240 nenox sd gyuto
> 
> View attachment 30129



:O wow prep must be a blast with that lineup eh?


----------



## lumo

Have to mention that I work out of 8 kitchens with 6 concepts, and I hate borrowing gear...would love to just carry 3-4 knives.


----------



## spoiledbroth

just post the link guy, I can't seem to fix that picture for you


----------



## F-Flash

My current work Knives.


----------



## F-Flash

What an awful photo. :surrendar:
Knives from left to right: Tojiro DP parer, Itinomonn SS petty, Tojiro DP honesuki, Tojiro DP western Deba, Toyama 240mm Gyuto, Masamoto KS 240mm Gyuto, Tojiro DP 300mm gyuto


----------



## berko

tojiro dp honesuki and western deba are great value!


----------



## soigne_west

Working on it....


----------



## soigne_west




----------



## spoiledbroth

what do you think of that suji soigne


----------



## spoiledbroth

F-Flash said:


> What an awful photo. :surrendar:
> Knives from left to right: Tojiro DP parer, Itinomonn SS petty, Tojiro DP honesuki, Tojiro DP western Deba, Toyama 240mm Gyuto, Masamoto KS 240mm Gyuto, Tojiro DP 300mm gyuto



you sir, are clearly a workhorse in your kitchen brigade. What do you use that 300mm dp for and what are your thoughts about that particular knife at that size?

Great knife case


----------



## soigne_west

spoiledbroth said:


> what do you think of that suji soigne



As you can see I've been on a like cook budget for a while now, but compared to the other stamped mass produced knives I've handled, it far surpasses in all catagories. It steers a little but. For the price I am very happy. Btw. I got promoted. Kitchen supervisor with a substantial raise. My budget knife days will soon be over.

On another note, that forced patina masahiro I got on amazon shipped for $42 is Much more of a performer than the unsaid maker that was $30 more


----------



## F-Flash

I use the 300mm tojiro for big salmons and usually when I'm in hurry or in hectic lunch shift.. Also that's the one I can loan to Co-workers and trainees.

I think all the tojiro-DPs ive come across are great for their Value, and that big gyuto isn't exception. Fairly thin overall, just recently thinned it behind the edge and now it's better. Might have to thin it more some day. Overall great knife.


----------



## goatgolfer

>30 days and >New Year> New camera: marc4pt0 is holding out again. With the winter sun a morning harbor ~ God's light ~ shot is due.


----------



## daveb

I'll have whatever he's drinking....


----------



## spoiledbroth

goatgolfer said:


> >30 days and >New Year> New camera: marc4pt0 is holding out again. With the winter sun a morning harbor ~ God's light ~ shot is due.


----------



## Cmpeggs

Not all in my bag at once


----------



## Miho

Current Lineup for work

270mm Gin#3 Hiromoto Gyuto - Beater
240mm Sakai Yusuke Swedish Stainless Extra Hard/Thin - My all time fav knife, it is impossibly thin at 1.6mm at the spin and only 106g
270 Misono UX10 Sujihiki - Ive done several thousand portions of steak and prob a thousand salmon/halibut portions. Kinda lazy sometimes and just use this as a gyuto replacement.
Misono Hankotsu lefty - new knife. broken down like a hundred hens. Love the tip but not a fan of the weight/profile.
210mm White #2 Konosuke Petty - use it to clean flat iron and smaller fish. Really patina'd up and the stamped konosuke kanji is gone just from general use. Used a metal scrubby on the ferrule once and stratched it up badly. Kinda embarrassed sometimes to bring out this knife bc I've treated this knife like ****.


----------



## brainsausage

Miho said:


> Current Lineup for work
> 
> 270mm Gin#3 Hiromoto Gyuto - Beater
> 240mm Sakai Yusuke Swedish Stainless Extra Hard/Thin - My all time fav knife, it is impossibly thin at 1.6mm at the spin and only 106g
> 270 Misono UX10 Sujihiki - Ive done several thousand portions of steak and prob a thousand salmon/halibut portions. Kinda lazy sometimes and just use this as a gyuto replacement.
> Misono Hankotsu lefty - new knife. broken down like a hundred hens. Love the tip but not a fan of the weight/profile.
> 210mm White #2 Konosuke Petty - use it to clean flat iron and smaller fish. Really patina'd up and the stamped konosuke kanji is gone just from general use. Used a metal scrubby on the ferrule once and stratched it up badly. Kinda embarrassed sometimes to bring out this knife bc I've treated this knife like ****.[/QUOTeE]
> 
> I think we all have one or two of those 'learning how to treat a knife' knives in our kit. Although most people wouldn't even notice the stuff that would make the rest of us wince when we saw it&#129300;


----------



## easy13

This weeks Kit 

- Itinomonn 210 Suji/Line Knife 
- 270 Dragon Suji
- E Dehillerin Sab 7 inch 
- Bloodroot Pettysuki 
- 240 Kono Fujiyama 
- Ealy Parer 
- E Dehillerin Spat/Spoons/Sharpies


----------



## turbochef422

This week
285 nenox corian sujihiki
270 nenox corian gyuto
Tojiro bread knife
240 Kato gyuto
220 heiji sujihiki
195 TF nakiri
160 tanaka ginsan petty
Harner Ktip parer


----------



## Miho

This is my all time favourite thread. I love seeing what other cooks bring to work.


----------



## Jordanp

turbochef422 said:


> This week
> 285 nenox corian sujihiki
> 270 nenox corian gyuto
> Tojiro bread knife
> 240 Kato gyuto
> 220 heiji sujihiki
> 195 TF nakiri
> 160 tanaka ginsan petty
> Harner Ktip parer
> 
> View attachment 30574


Hey I was wondering about the nenox knives I know people say they are overpriced but I actually like the look of them and was wondering your opinion on them as I was looking at getting one in future; are they worth the coin compared to say a gesshin ginga?

P.s (nice kit man)


----------



## turbochef422

I really like them and have had more than a few. Don't know about the g series but I've had corian, ironwood and bone handles. They take and hold a great edge. I like the suji a lot because you can beat on it a bit and it takes it well. I love carbon but it's nice to have stainless every once in a while. I think they are very good performing knives. The only downside is they are overpriced. But they can be bought at a decent price second hand here or on eBay sometimes. I got that 270 (supposed to be 300mm) corian gyuto scratched up and a little banged tip but in great working condition for $200 on eBay. Can't beat it.


----------



## spoiledbroth

how tall is the TF nakiri it looks HUGE!


----------



## CoqaVin

hey easy13 how is that Intinomonn as a line knife, really considering getting one


----------



## easy13

CoqaVin said:


> hey easy13 how is that Intinomonn as a line knife, really considering getting one



Great for what I need/am looking for. Perfect height on it to give you some knuckle clearance, quality handle (which is hard to find on any Wa at that price), holds a good edge, stiff blade and sturdy so you don't have to worry about babying it during the rush and can tuck in to your station with ease. Good for slicing protein but can also knock out some herbs, general knife cuts, may get a little wedgey on thicker root veg but thats not really work you are gonna run across during service. Hell of a decent price on it too, Im sure if you track back on here you can come across more positive feedback on it too.


----------



## preizzo

This weekend bag.


----------



## preizzo

This weekend bag. 
Ikeda gyuto 240 mm,masakage koishi 240 mm gyuto, tojiro bread knife, yanagiba unknown brand, petty 210 mm unknown brand, misono 180 mm gyto, glastin boning knife, misono 165 mm yo deba, woustoff flexible 180, masamoto KS petty 165 mm, blazen speluccino, hiro shiki parrer 90 mm


----------



## CoqaVin

nice kit man. I need to get my Koishi back into rotation. chipped the tipped off


----------



## preizzo

Koishi are really good knives and easy to maintain &#128512;


----------



## CoqaVin

Yea I love my ko bunka can't wait to use it again


----------



## marc4pt0

Today's bag. 
Left to right; 
Cris Anderson 250mm of badassery, 
Tanaka Ginsan 240 black wood
Tanaka Ginsan 240 prototype
Kochi Migaki 240
Masashi SLD Damascus 240
Kochi 240 stainless clad
Kochi 240 carbon kiritsuke
Sakura blue 240 with James's awesome saya
Underneath-leather knife bag. 
Today should be fun


----------



## mikedtran

I think it says something that Cris' blade is the only non-japanese knife in your roll today =D


----------



## berko

how reactive is that sakura blue?


----------



## marc4pt0

It's very reactive when new, but after it established a patina, and after I polished it, it's more stable and developed a handsome blue hue. And it cuts like a motherscrstcher!


----------



## marc4pt0

mikedtran said:


> I think it says something that Cris' blade is the only non-japanese knife in your roll today =D



That Anderson makes it into almost all my "kits".


----------



## mikedtran

marc4pt0 said:


> That Anderson makes it into almost all my "kits".



Awesome to hear! I'm right up next basically on his list. Amazing maker to work/communicate with!


----------



## spoiledbroth

preizzo said:


> This weekend bag.
> Ikeda gyuto 240 mm,masakage koishi 240 mm gyuto, tojiro bread knife, yanagiba unknown brand, petty 210 mm unknown brand, misono 180 mm gyto, glastin boning knife, misono 165 mm yo deba, woustoff flexible 180, masamoto KS petty 165 mm, blazen speluccino, hiro shiki parrer 90 mm



great kit. can tell you are a real workhorse  congratulations again my friend!


----------



## preizzo

Tk you &#128516;


----------



## cheflarge

Very light week coming up.






Top to bottom:

240mm HHH "production" gyuto (#4)

200mm HHH "line knife"

245mm Dan Pendergast "pass around" gyuto


----------



## Godslayer

cheflarge said:


> Very light week coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top to bottom:
> 
> 240mm HHH "production" gyuto (#4)
> 
> 200mm HHH "line knife"
> 
> 245mm Dan Pendergast "pass around" gyuto



That line knife is sick, love the handle.


----------



## cheflarge

Great performer, as well. Stabilized Honduran Coffee Bag.... kinda cool..... has a very nice grip even when wet or greasy. 

Thanks :cool2:


----------



## spoiledbroth

hoohoo pretty cool handle material indeed.


----------



## simymatt

Hope this thread isn't dead. I can't stop oogling. More pix please!


----------



## berko




----------



## easy13

Opening a new place, bunch of R&D, bunch of notebooks, some knives

-Kochi 270 Suji
-240 KS
-10 inch E Dehillerin Sab
-210 Itinomonn Kasumi 
-Tadafusa Petty
-150 Fujiwara Petty I keep forgetting about
-Notebooks/Pens/Spoons


----------



## spoiledbroth

Fancy spat!


----------



## mikedtran

How about that Town Cutler offset? =D

Great people over at Town Cutler, I've stopped by a couple times.

*Edit: spoiledbroth beat me to it =p


----------



## spoiledbroth

Also the fish pen and Japanese notebook. Way to accessorize :laugh::razz:


----------



## preizzo

Tonight set :
Dalman 240 mm gyuto 
Asai as 165 mm petty 
Takeda parring


----------



## Godslayer

preizzo said:


> Tonight set :
> Dalman 240 mm gyuto
> Asai as 165 mm petty
> Takeda parring



Little jealous of the petty.


----------



## Chuckles

I would love to here about the Dalman after you've had some time with it!


----------



## preizzo

I will post some more info in the next few days. 
Right now I can say that it's a good performing knife, light and super thin blade. &#128516;


----------



## turbochef422

Weird couple of days. Trying to get one restaurant ready for restaurant week and the other restaurant open. 

10" vintage Sab slicer, 240 Hiromoto AS, Vintage Forgecraft, Harner parer


----------



## spoiledbroth

Look how boring I am: staging next week. hopefully it works out.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

spoiledbroth said:


> Look how boring I am: staging next week. hopefully it works out.




As a pro do you see the value of the microplane zester box that fits under the rasp?


----------



## spoiledbroth

Yeah I think it's a neat gadget. Well there are two aren't there... I thought lee valley does or used to sell a full size stainless cover for the zester pictured above, that makes more sense that the little green box they sell, as you'll be able to use the full length of the zester. As for how useful I find that actual zester in my professional life... Another story haha.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Ya I'm thinking of the SS box, I have it at home and find it handy because the rasp is kinda flimsy and can flex. Not interested in the plastic box personally.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Yes, the stainless cover thing is great. The plastic box is goofy! I just try to keep all my stuff as low "profile" as possible, both in terms of goofiness/fanciness and also the "depth" of items I carry around- ergo no stainless cover. All of that stuff came out of a roll, can ditch the mandoline whenever for 6k JKI diamond, thinking about just ditching the mandoline altogether.


----------



## daveb

If you're using the box, you're holding the zester upside down.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

daveb said:


> If you're using the box, you're holding the zester upside down.



Lee Valley actually has a patent for a SS zester box which fits under the rasp and is secured with the hole in either end:




I like using it to give a bit more sturdiness and collect whatever I'm grating since one end is closed

http://www.leevalley.com/US/garden/page.aspx?p=32458&cat=2,40733,44734,32458


----------



## ecchef

Oh, I like that idea!


----------



## spoiledbroth

Just don't get too adventurous with their other kitchen gadgets haha I hear many of them are duds. Though I use the peelers they sell by mastrad at work.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

ecchef said:


> Oh, I like that idea!



The rasp also fits into the cavity of the box for safe keeping when not in use:





Here's a better pic than from yesterday (for some reason photobucket was acting up):


----------



## Dardeau

From the top

Heiji SS sujihiki 210mm
Watanabe white #2 deba 210mm
Masamoto KS gyuto 270mm
Shigefusa yanagiba 300mm

not pictured because I left it at work is an Ealy parer in AEBL.


----------



## panda

is that mac shear? i need to get one of those. and some better fish tweezers, mine look fancy but they dont work for crap. maybe masamoto? speaking of i'm still loving my KS, it's truely such a good knife. i plan on getting the ks petty at some point too but pretty low on priority.


----------



## Dardeau

The Mac shears are awesome. This is my second pair, the first pair I had for years, they are on their fifth or sixth took dip handle replacement and have been donated to the restaurant.


----------



## strumke

Dardeau said:


> The Mac shears are awesome. This is my second pair, the first pair I had for years, they are on their fifth or sixth took dip handle replacement and have been donated to the restaurant.



Love that they come apart with a twist so you can actually clean and dry them at the pivot point. All of my other shears would eventually get nasty at that junction and I'd need to unscrew it to clean whatever wouldn't come out otherwise.


----------



## preizzo

Easy set this week 
Hinoura son suji 240 mm
Yoshimitsu blue 1 gyuto 240 mm 
Asai petty 165 mm as 
Takeda parring


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Chuckles said:


> I would love to here about the Dalman after you've had some time with it!



Awesome knife if you like lasers. I got a 270 from him and love it. The tip might be a little delicate.....bent mine taking it off the mag bar...fixed it an now am more careful. Holds a super edge, stainless and performs. Only complaint might be the handle....great wood but I think he puts too much thought into having it balance at the end of the handle.....mine is a little petite, but not so much I would sell it. Great knife and the unique grind is actually pretty effective at food release.


----------



## Chuckles

Today's set. I keep telling myself I am not buying any more knives yet somehow they keep showing up.


----------



## stereo.pete

Chuckles said:


> Today's set. I keep telling myself I am not buying any more knives yet somehow they keep showing up.



Perfect example of great function and form with that set.


----------



## brainsausage

Chuckles said:


> Today's set. I keep telling myself I am not buying any more knives yet somehow they keep showing up.



I think we have matching harners brah.


----------



## Jovidah

brainsausage said:


> I think we have matching harners brah.



Best pick-up line ever... this is how bromance starts.


----------



## Chuckles

I love that little Harner. It feels like it locks into place in a variety of grips.



> Best pick-up line ever... this is how bromance starts.



Start? We sent each other pics of our Salamis years ago.

:clown:


----------



## turbochef422

TF 195 nakiri, Harner parer, konosuke white2 gyuto, mizuno gyuto, Toyama sujihiki


----------



## turbochef422

I might as well show the konosuke fam





Fujiyama white2, Fujiyama white 2 Damascus, Fujiyama blue2, hd2 Funy gyuto


----------



## spoiledbroth

good gene pool in that there family- they look well loved!


----------



## F-Flash

Which one is your favorite? Which one would you let go first, if you had to choose one. Looking great!


----------



## panda

Turbo, is that suji just as tall as your gyutos?


----------



## Dardeau

Looks as tall as the Kono next to it at least.


----------



## turbochef422

No it just looks that way in the picture. The mizuno its next to us pretty short and the sujihiki I'll have to measure but it's average suji height.


----------



## turbochef422

No question favorite is the white 2 Damascus. The profile was always different from the rest, lower tip very Kato like. I had a white 1 but it was so reactive I had to sell it. I use them in the line quite a bit and just couldn't handle how reactive it was. I'd probably sell the white 2 at the bottom if I was forced to give one up.


----------



## bkultra

I recently picked up a B2 Fuji, very nice knife but I think I might prefer the funayuki profile (make sense since my masamoto is my favorite profile). I'm still getting use to all the changes, it's the shortest gyuto I own (230 mm). The other change I would like is a heavier handle to bring the weight back a little, I'm sure the ebony handle solves this problem (mine is ho). Overall I'm very impressed with this knife


----------



## fujiyama

That HD funi and B#2 would make a great team. Nice pieces Turbo!


----------



## preizzo

This week set 
Kato workhorse 240, misono dragon deba, suji 210 unknown brand, takeda parring, blazen speluccino


----------



## brainsausage

One of my favorite aspects of this thread, is seeing working knives. Not beauty queens, or presentation pieces.


----------



## Dardeau

I like the Takeda shank. I have a similar Itinomonn knife I use to carve wood.


----------



## Doug

brainsausage said:


> One of my favorite aspects of this thread, is seeing working knives. Not beauty queens, or presentation pieces.


----------



## preizzo

Very juice knife the takeda &#128516;
And yes here we use the knives and not only keep them close in boxes with mirror polish on it and tons of oil!!!


----------



## joshsy81

Here's my contribution https://www.dropbox.com/s/w00k6ndygqj05r9/2016-04-06 09.56.33.jpg?dl=0


----------



## panda

This thread should be a sticky in back of house forum. Who the hell uses a bag that is not for work?


----------



## CoqaVin

how's that hardmill knife bag josh, I need a new bag bad


----------



## joshsy81

I really enjoy it, nice construction. Nothing to fancy but looks good at the same time. Only fits up to at 270 and at that it would be tight. There's 10 slots but realistically you can really only fit about 9 depending on what your carrying.


----------



## CoqaVin

sorry for breaking up the thread, but did you get the tool roll or knife roll?


----------



## joshsy81

CoqaVin said:


> sorry for breaking up the thread, but did you get the tool roll or knife roll?



I got the knife roll


----------



## brainsausage

Still think it's hard to beat the ultimate edge portfolio bags. They're pretty damn sturdy, versatile, and will afford a 300mm knife with saya. Barely. But still...


----------



## panda

i checked out hardmill brand's offerings and i gotta say the leather roll looks pretty badass. i beat the crap out of my knife rolls, they tend to last about a year before starting to fall apart. wonder how rugged the leather ones are.


----------



## brainsausage

panda said:


> i checked out hardmill brand's offerings and i gotta say the leather roll looks pretty badass. i beat the crap out of my knife rolls, they tend to last about a year before starting to fall apart. wonder how rugged the leather ones are.



Definitely long lasting. But a pain in the ass to to work with. My last ultimate edge bag met a most untimely demise of my own doing(it's a long, embarrassing, tedious story). I decided to invest in a leather roll from a reputable maker, for a change of pace. It was built very well, and was a very suitable means for storing my knives. But when it came to actually accessing my kit, the problems started. Opening a roll takes up way too much space, and the amount of kit that can be stored in a roll vs a portfolio style bag is laughable. Spent about six months with the roll and reinvested in the portfolio. I'll never look back.


----------



## Doug

brainsausage said:


> Definitely long lasting. But a pain in the ass to to work with. My last ultimate edge bag met a most untimely demise of my own doing(it's a long, embarrassing, tedious story). I decided to invest in a leather roll from a reputable maker, for a change of pace. It was built very well, and was a very suitable means for storing my knives. But when it came to actually accessing my kit, the problems started. Opening a roll takes up way too much space, and the amount of kit that can be stored in a roll vs a portfolio style bag is laughable. Spent about six months with the roll and reinvested in the portfolio. I'll never look back.



Which model ultimate edge bag do you use? I have the same problem with a roll in small home kitchens.


----------



## brainsausage

Doug said:


> Which model ultimate edge bag do you use? I have the same problem with a roll in small home kitchens.



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001BR5HS6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## brainsausage

It's really crazy how much (useable) kit you can fit in these bags.


----------



## Doug

brainsausage said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001BR5HS6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Nice,,Thanks


----------



## Godslayer

The edge bags are awesome. I have +/- 15 knives in mine. 2 whisks a mandaline, notepad, multiple thermometers, shears, a microplane, 2 peelers, oyster knife, a wooden spoon, pastry brushes a calculator, small measuring spoons, a honing steel, plating spoons and tweezers. I still have 1/2 knife slots and could probably fit a few more toys. I had a 5 knife roll, this is completely different. You can keep enough equipment in one to do just about anything. I have the deluxe version with zipper pockets from knifewear. I still have a roll but it's mainly used for travel if I'm going to visit my mom and want to bring a few knives and not my whole kit(it scares my family). I just remember I also have gloves(thanks theory) for the idea.


----------



## panda

that's why ive stuck with 8 pocket rolls, much easier to access. i have a 10 pocket messer roll that i simply don't use because it takes up too much space while opening up. if i could lock up the office i would just get a toolbox but it is shared space so stays open.


----------



## brainsausage

panda said:


> that's why ive stuck with 8 pocket rolls, much easier to access. i have a 10 pocket messer roll that i simply don't use because it takes up too much space while opening up. if i could lock up the office i would just get a toolbox but it is shared space so stays open.



The edge bags are just shy of having a toolbox. But easier to carry. **** is real.


----------



## spoiledbroth

the hard case kits from asia are not too bad either in terms of space (area) needed to access gear...!


----------



## lapointeus

Jordanp said:


> I really like looking through these threads for some reason so I thought I'd make one of my own.



How do you like that long Suisin you have? I've noticed David Chang with that knife. Looks fairly nice, but how is the steel?


----------



## joshsy81

panda said:


> i checked out hardmill brand's offerings and i gotta say the leather roll looks pretty badass. i beat the crap out of my knife rolls, they tend to last about a year before starting to fall apart. wonder how rugged the leather ones are.



Damn, that's pretty brutal. The waxed canvas seems to be a pretty tough customer. I know nothing of the leather rolls.


----------



## fujiyama

While we're on the topic of Ultimate Edge.. this is a cool concept. Sits on your station. Never tried it though!


----------



## Jordanp

I like it a lot for what it is sharpens up easily and is very durable so works well for what I need.


----------



## Chef_

miyabi said:


> While we're on the topic of Ultimate Edge.. this is a cool concept. Sits on your station. Never tried it though!



looks perfect for co-workers that want to grab your knives and use them, ding them up and slide them right back in without you ever noticing. No thanks.


----------



## fujiyama

I'd never buy one, but then again, I wouldn't consider 99% of knife bags. I carry a gyuto in a saya. 

Only bags I consider are leather. Expensive taste I guess.


----------



## Chef_

miyabi said:


> I'd never buy one, but then again, I wouldn't consider 99% of knife bags. I carry a gyuto in a saya.
> 
> Only bags I consider are leather. Expensive taste I guess.



Leather bags are nice , i just wouldnt want to shell out the money for one, id rather buy a new knife instead.

and i keep my knives in sayas or guards inside my knife bag. Double the protection.:biggrin:


----------



## Furminati

brainsausage said:


> Still think it's hard to beat the ultimate edge portfolio bags. They're pretty damn sturdy, versatile, and will afford a 300mm knife with saya. Barely. But still...



How long is your 300mm total ? I'm trying to find a bag that will fit my suji


----------



## brainsausage

Furminati said:


> How long is your 300mm total ? I'm trying to find a bag that will fit my suji



Not sure TBH, it's out on loan right now.


----------



## daveb

My 300mm yani is 490mm, stem to stern, in saya. It fits in the ultimate edge though just barely. Jon sells a JKI case that holds the yani with a little room to spare


https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...s-bags/products/jki-premium-padded-knife-case


----------



## Chef_




----------



## daveb

A little sparse there - but we can fix that. 9


----------



## Chef_

daveb said:


> A little sparse there - but we can fix that. 9



who me?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

daveb said:


> My 300mm yani is 490mm, stem to stern, in saya. It fits in the ultimate edge though just barely. Jon sells a JKI case that holds the yani with a little room to spare
> 
> 
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...s-bags/products/jki-premium-padded-knife-case



I have this case, good value, wish I got another one or six

It holds my 300 yo-Suji in a saya, and I can also fit a gyuto and petty (petty saya will be overlapping a larger saya though)


----------



## turbochef422

Light kit did a ton of work tonight. 240 Ealy gyuto, Harner K-tip parer


----------



## Cashn

My kit going up to Kentucky for a movie. Left to right : tojiro bread knife, Marko practice suji, heiji semi stainless, syousin suminagashi r2, tanaka ginsan gyuto, tanaka ginsan petty, shun petty, and some odds and ends that fit in the roll. Peeler, chopsticks, mandolin blades and some scissors not pictured. Other stuff not pictured is a thermometer and mandolin. Unfortunately stainless is pretty much necessary with the working conditions.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

turbochef422 said:


> Light kit did a ton of work tonight. 240 Ealy gyuto, Harner K-tip parer



Can spot an Ealy a mile away.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Cashn said:


> My kit going up to Kentucky for a movie. Left to right : tojiro bread knife, Marko practice suji, heiji semi stainless, syousin suminagashi r2, tanaka ginsan gyuto, tanaka ginsan petty, shun petty, and some odds and ends that fit in the roll. Peeler, chopsticks, mandolin blades and some scissors not pictured. Other stuff not pictured is a thermometer and mandolin. Unfortunately stainless is pretty much necessary with the working conditions.



Favorite gyuto of this bunch?


----------



## Godslayer

Current kit
210mm itinomonn cleaver 
270mm Takamura Uchigumo gyuto
195mm sakai takayuki Usuba 
250mm HHH gyuto
10 inch Henckle
165mm fujiwara nakiri
210mm tadafusa nashiji gyuto
210mm takamura r2 gyuto
240mm Tanaka B#2 
150mm fujimoto nakiri
105mm fujimoto ko deba
150mm masakage shimo petty
75mm masakage mizu petty
70mm hattori fh petty
Kotetsu 270 sujihiki
Kato 180mm petty workhorse
Oxo microplane
Tojiro shears
Benriner mandaline
Mercer tweezers
Plating spoons 5ml,10ml,25ml,35ml
Various measuring spoons
Nogent Spatula
Browne offset(small)
Oxo goodgrips tongs
Two whisks both best made in america one ballon and one french
Kuhn peeler
pens,markers and 2 notepads
Ghetto themometer I took from work
Spatula(rubber head) and wooden spoon in olive wood
Pastry brush
1 bottle of pre workout pills and some crystal light packets
1 cheese knife for soft cheeses
One very very full ultimate edge bag. 

:viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking:


----------



## Furminati

Godslayer said:


> Current kit
> 210mm itinomonn cleaver
> 270mm Takamura Uchigumo gyuto
> 195mm sakai takayuki Usuba
> 250mm HHH gyuto
> 10 inch Henckle
> 165mm fujiwara nakiri
> 210mm tadafusa nashiji gyuto
> 210mm takamura r2 gyuto
> 240mm Tanaka B#2
> 150mm fujimoto nakiri
> 105mm fujimoto ko deba
> 150mm masakage shimo petty
> 75mm masakage mizu petty
> 70mm hattori fh petty
> Kotetsu 270 sujihiki
> Kato 180mm petty workhorse
> Oxo microplane
> Tojiro shears
> Benriner mandaline
> Mercer tweezers
> Plating spoons 5ml,10ml,25ml,35ml
> Various measuring spoons
> Nogent Spatula
> Browne offset(small)
> Oxo goodgrips tongs
> Two whisks both best made in america one ballon and one french
> Kuhn peeler
> pens,markers and 2 notepads
> Ghetto themometer I took from work
> Spatula(rubber head) and wooden spoon in olive wood
> Pastry brush
> 1 bottle of pre workout pills and some crystal light packets
> 1 cheese knife for soft cheeses
> One very very full ultimate edge bag.
> 
> :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking:



No induction burner ? Lol


----------



## Godslayer

Furminati said:


> No induction burner ? Lol



We have those at work, gm has no stove so we use those to cook a few things, mainly jams and quinoa. I own one to but that stays at home lol.


----------



## easy13

Godslayer said:


> Current kit
> 210mm itinomonn cleaver
> 270mm Takamura Uchigumo gyuto
> 195mm sakai takayuki Usuba
> 250mm HHH gyuto
> 10 inch Henckle
> 165mm fujiwara nakiri
> 210mm tadafusa nashiji gyuto
> 210mm takamura r2 gyuto
> 240mm Tanaka B#2
> 150mm fujimoto nakiri
> 105mm fujimoto ko deba
> 150mm masakage shimo petty
> 75mm masakage mizu petty
> 70mm hattori fh petty
> Kotetsu 270 sujihiki
> Kato 180mm petty workhorse
> Oxo microplane
> Tojiro shears
> Benriner mandaline
> Mercer tweezers
> Plating spoons 5ml,10ml,25ml,35ml
> Various measuring spoons
> Nogent Spatula
> Browne offset(small)
> Oxo goodgrips tongs
> Two whisks both best made in america one ballon and one french
> Kuhn peeler
> pens,markers and 2 notepads
> Ghetto themometer I took from work
> Spatula(rubber head) and wooden spoon in olive wood
> Pastry brush
> 1 bottle of pre workout pills and some crystal light packets
> 1 cheese knife for soft cheeses
> One very very full ultimate edge bag.
> 
> :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking: :viking:




On average, how many of those (knives) do you use in one shift???


----------



## spoiledbroth

Fwiw there's not a lot of overlap in that kit that I can see


----------



## Furminati

Probably don't need that 270 takamura !!! I'll take it off your hands


----------



## fujiyama

Furminati said:


> Probably don't need that 270 takamura !!! I'll take it off your hands



I was thinking the same thing, I thought 240 was their largest!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

miyabi said:


> I was thinking the same thing, I thought 240 was their largest!



They make a 300 too!


----------



## Godslayer

tjangula said:


> They make a 300 too!



You speak too much of my broken dreams.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Godslayer said:


> You speak too much of my broken dreams.



It looks like a beast, I know wielding my 300 Misono Dragon is quite fun, so a 300 Uchigumo... well, you know 






















300, 270, 240, 210, 180 gyutos


----------



## daveb

Those handles! Saw a five pack just like that at Wally World, $39.95 for the set and it came with a block!




&#8203;sorry, devil made me do it...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

daveb said:


> Those handles! Saw a five pack just like that at Wally World, $39.95 for the set and it came with a block!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;sorry, devil made me do it...



lol, I hear you on that. I'm having a 240 gyuto, 270 suji and 130 petty rehandled for this reason.


----------



## Godslayer

I actually like the black pakka, I thought about doing a rehandle but couldn't bring myself to be away from my knife for that long. The Paola wood is a little more attractive than the pics indicate but not as attractive as his red pakkawood handles in my opinion. That being said I don't think anyone buys a takamura uchigumo for the handles. It's all about that beautiful damascus, sexy sexy mirror polish underneath and beautiful cutting performance. I only have to touch her up on rare occasions 2k/5k sometimes 8k and a strop if I really wanna tune her up. I'll be adding some HHH Damascus this summer and comparing. That being said if anyone sees a 300 floating around you let me know. I'd love to get a 300 suji, but have never seen a retailer carry them, heck I don't even think they exist, he just used Photoshop to make it look slightly bigger. There also exists takamura single bevels that I read the owner of noma owns one. I've never seen a takamura yanagi even in pics though  maybe mtc kitchen lied lol. :knife:


----------



## preizzo

Glad to have on lon this two knives!! 
Dalman 240 mm gyuto 
Dp 240 mm gyuto


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Godslayer said:


> I actually like the black pakka, I thought about doing a rehandle but couldn't bring myself to be away from my knife for that long. The Paola wood is a little more attractive than the pics indicate but not as attractive as his red pakkawood handles in my opinion. That being said I don't think anyone buys a takamura uchigumo for the handles. It's all about that beautiful damascus, sexy sexy mirror polish underneath and beautiful cutting performance. I only have to touch her up on rare occasions 2k/5k sometimes 8k and a strop if I really wanna tune her up. I'll be adding some HHH Damascus this summer and comparing. That being said if anyone sees a 300 floating around you let me know. I'd love to get a 300 suji, but have never seen a retailer carry them, heck I don't even think they exist, he just used Photoshop to make it look slightly bigger. There also exists takamura single bevels that I read the owner of noma owns one. I've never seen a takamura yanagi even in pics though  maybe mtc kitchen lied lol. :knife:



Black pakkawood is okay, but the liners are starting to flake out on my Pro/Blazen gyuto, also the rivets are a little sharp on a couple but not all, definitely not a deal breaker though. I sent my Uchigumos directly to Dave, I know the wait will be worth it and fortunately I have a similar set to use in the interim. I think they only make sujis in 240/270, they don't list 300 on the website (they list the 300 gyuto but I've never seen one). I did read about the custom yanagi, also a custom cleaver:
[video=youtube;2ZQSz6Ehi2U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZQSz6Ehi2U[/video]


----------



## Godslayer

I'd love a custom uchigumo yanagi or cleaver(I'd want their r2 style grind) I've read about the yanagi, apparently they close the shop for a day and go hardcore focusing on them. Unfortunatly I don't understand moon speak. But I'd pay a k for that yanagi no issues. It would probably be the coolest stainless yanagi out of Japan.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Did you see the Hattori KD Yanagi? A KKF member has it


----------



## Godslayer

I didn't see that. That sounds amazing though.


----------



## easy13

Mostly doing expo and plate finishing these days in small space, working on specials, light prep. Been working with a small bag/rotation that I change around every couple of days. Smaller knives, 210/180 line knives, short sujis, 210 Gyuto

Todays set





- 240 Wakui Kasumi Sujihiki
- 210 Nenox Brown Bone
- 165 Yoshikane Shirogami 2 Bunka (Never really got into Bunkas but loving this one)
- 180 Tesshu Petty 

*Knife bag doesn't fit anything but 4 blades and Mac Black, picked up this bag on sale to carry the rest - spoons, pads, offsets, thermapen.... Comes in real useful - https://www.hideanddrink.com/collections/home/products/waterproof-waxed-canvas-utility-bag?variant=20825194375


----------



## Furminati

I like that tool bag


----------



## Jordanp

easy13 said:


> Mostly doing expo and plate finishing these days in small space, working on specials, light prep. Been working with a small bag/rotation that I change around every couple of days. Smaller knives, 210/180 line knives, short sujis, 210 Gyuto
> 
> Todays set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 240 Wakui Kasumi Sujihiki
> - 210 Nenox Brown Bone
> - 165 Yoshikane Shirogami 2 Bunka (Never really got into Bunkas but loving this one)
> - 180 Tesshu Petty
> 
> *Knife bag doesn't fit anything but 4 blades and Mac Black, picked up this bag on sale to carry the rest - spoons, pads, offsets, thermapen.... Comes in real useful - https://www.hideanddrink.com/collections/home/products/waterproof-waxed-canvas-utility-bag?variant=20825194375



What's the wooden thing sticking out of the tool bag?


----------



## Doug

Jordanp said:


> What's the wooden thing sticking out of the tool bag?



Looks like the leather sheath for a Rapala Fillet knife.


----------



## easy13

Doug said:


> Looks like the leather sheath for a Rapala Fillet knife.




Yeah, it's a Rapala, use it to trim chickens, and some other tasks, fits it pocket and don't mind if it goes missing


----------



## Elfen23

I've spent WAAAAAAYY to much time at work today ogling this thread...:newhere:

Edited to add: I love everything about this!


----------



## F-Flash

Tojiro-DP western deba 240mm
Syousin chiku migaki 210mm
Itinomonn semi-stainless petty 150mm
You can get almost anything done with these three. 
+Lots of little things in a box.


----------



## Furminati

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Furminati

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hianyiaw

Furminati said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



That's a very cool apron. Might I ask where did u buy it from?


----------



## KCMande

Looks like a bluntroll to me
http://thebluntroll.com/


----------



## Furminati

It is indeed a bluntroll.


----------



## Cashn

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Favorite gyuto of this bunch?



Favorite is probably the heiji, it's just a beast of a knife and I really like weight. But it does have its draw backs when splitting watermelons or things like that. The tanaka is a step down in thickness and the suminigashi is what I use for a laser which I will probably sell and get a 270 of the same knife when I get a chance. I can do everything I need to all day with just the one gyuto but it is nice to break out the other knives for their preferred tasks when I have the time.


----------



## mikedtran

JAWLeather Small Knife Roll - I had to have one after I saw ramenlegend's

Was letting these knives fully dry off after going through 25lbs of BBQ

240mm Shigefusa Sujihiki
210mm Shigefusa Yo-handle Gyuto
170mm Itinomonn Butcher

Behind the fold - 300mm Shigefusa Yanagiba & 180mm Kato Workhorse Petty


----------



## cheflarge

180mm _*Russell*_ Chinese Knife/Nakiri, Stainless, Akudris handle
210mm *Tosa* Carbon Kurouchi, Tanaka handle
200mm *HHH* Line knife, AEB-L, Stabilized Honduran Coffee Bag Handle
190mm *Scorpion Forge* Ko Gyuto, Honyaki W2, Buckeye burl handle
10 inch *Kramer by Shun* Slicer, SG2 Damascus 
3 inch Forschner Birds Beak, Rosewood
3 inch Wusthoff Birds Beak, Fibrox
3 inch *HHH* Warncliff Parer, AEB-L, Curly Koa
240mm *HHH* Starfeather Damascus, Golden Amboyna Burl handle w/ Ivory spacer & Bog Oak Bolster
F.Dick Sausage/Saute Fork w/ Stabilized Cocabola Burl
130mm unknown boning knife, converted from old German slicer 
173mm _*Tansu*_ petty/mini gyuto, hand forged san mai, iron clad blue #2, water quenched, dyed maple burl handle by AKudris
105mm Russell petty


----------



## Mute-on

Damn Chef, nice lineup! No duplication and everything from Wustie to Tansu and HHH. Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Mute-on

mikedtran said:


> JAWLeather Small Knife Roll - I had to have one after I saw ramenlegend's
> 
> Was letting these knives fully dry off after going through 25lbs of BBQ
> 
> 240mm Shigefusa Sujihiki
> 210mm Shigefusa Yo-handle Gyuto
> 170mm Itinomonn Butcher
> 
> Behind the fold - 300mm Shigefusa Yanagiba & 180mm Kato Workhorse Petty



Very nice. 

Want


----------



## mikedtran

Mute-on said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Want



Not sure if you meant the roll or the knives - but I'd highly recommend getting something from Jonathon at JAWLeather. His stuff is a complete bargain for the quality. He was great about making adjustments to the roll to fit my needs =)


----------



## turbochef422

240 Kato OG workhorse
240 Mizuno
240 Masamoto KS
240 Misono Dragon
250 Shigefusa Gyuto
270 Toyama Sujihiki
270 Tojiro Bread Knife
10" Vintage Sab Slicer
Masamoto Butcher Knife
180 Western Watanabe Gyuto
Harner ktip Parer


----------



## panda

nice kit turbo, what kind of shears are those?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

That's a ridiculously awesome roll of knives, Turbo. I would be nervous toting it around.


----------



## Godslayer

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 32206
> 
> 
> 240 Kato OG workhorse
> 240 Mizuno
> 240 Masamoto KS
> 240 Misono Dragon
> 250 Shigefusa Gyuto
> 270 Toyama Sujihiki
> 270 Tojiro Bread Knife
> 10" Vintage Sab Slicer
> Masamoto Butcher Knife
> 180 Western Watanabe Gyuto
> Harner ktip Parer



Why do you carry an extra wa handle around lol? A really nice one at that.


----------



## S-Line

Edit: deleted, duplicate post.


----------



## turbochef422

messermeister shears I've had for a long time just sharpen them every once in a while. The handle is going on one of the knives I'm too lazy to put it on.


----------



## Mute-on

mikedtran said:


> Not sure if you meant the roll or the knives - but I'd highly recommend getting something from Jonathon at JAWLeather. His stuff is a complete bargain for the quality. He was great about making adjustments to the roll to fit my needs =)



Most certainly both the roll and knives


----------



## Hianyiaw

Godslayer said:


> Why do you carry an extra wa handle around lol? A really nice one at that.



I was about to ask that as well lol. And it does have some nice buffalo horn on it.


----------



## S-Line

From top to bottom and left to right.


3.5" Shun Parer
85mm HHH Dreamweaver Parer
150mm Ryusen Damascus Honesuki
300mm Sakai Takayuki Byakko Sakimaru Takobiki
300mm Suisin INOX Honyaki Yanagi
300mm Konosuke Fujiyama Yanagi
270mm Yoshihiro Shiroko Yanagi
270mm Gesshin Heiji SS Gyuto
270mm Takeda NAS Gyuto
240mm K&S Tanaka Ginsanko Gyuto
240mm Tojiro DP Gyuto
240mm Yoshihiro Mizuyaki Aoko Gyuto
210mm JNS Kato Workhorse Gyuto
210mm Kato Gyuto
180mm Sukenari White #1 Honyaki Deba
165mm Yoshihiro Shiroko Deba
135mm Azuma Minamotono Masahisa Ajikiri
240mm Tojiro White #2 Makikiri
215mm Itinomonn Chukabocho
CCK 1303
210mm Shigefusa Usuba
210mm Yoshihiro Aonamiuchi Blue Steel #1 Usuba
195mm Korin Shiro-ko Kamagata Usuba
180mm Konosuke HD2 Nakiri
150mm Takamura Migaki R2 Petty



I'll rotate knives out and bring them to work according to which station I'm assigned at work for the day.






The knives lives in one of those 2 bags. The bodric when I take them to work and the canvas tool bag when they stay at home.

One of these days, I'll post a thread with detailed pics and specs of all my knives.


----------



## jklip13

doubleyou tee eff?


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Man you're packin' some heat!


----------



## Godslayer

How do you like the byakko yanagi. I've been looking at that knife from james for a while now. It looks cool and sounds like a well made tool.


----------



## S-Line

tjangula said:


> Man you're packin' some heat!



Haha, I don't bring them all to work. Just a few :laugh:

@Godslayer - I actually have the takobiki, which is shorter compared to a typical yanagi in terms of blade height. The byakko has an excellent fit and finish, I rate it up there with my SIH, konosukes and my honyaki. The white #1 takes a screaming sharp edge, and actually holds it for quite a while (granted this type of knive don't really see much board contact). The cladding isn't reactive at all IMO. As far as practicality, if you're wanting to get it to use in place of a yanagi, I would advise otherwise. I do miss those few mm of knuckle clearance that a yanagi offers. The byakko sits at home most of the time, I do find the tip very useful when I need to butterfly kuruma ebi though! But I've got to admit, it is an absolute beauty.


----------



## mikedtran

That is a serious kit!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

S-Line said:


> 3.5" Shun Parer
> 85mm HHH Dreamweaver Parer
> 150mm Ryusen Damascus Honesuki
> 300mm Sakai Takayuki Byakko Sakimaru Takobiki
> 300mm Suisin INOX Honyaki Yanagi
> 300mm Konosuke Fujiyama Yanagi
> 270mm Yoshihiro Shiroko Yanagi
> 270mm Gesshin Heiji SS Gyuto
> 270mm Takeda NAS Gyuto
> 240mm K&S Tanaka Ginsanko Gyuto
> 240mm Tojiro DP Gyuto
> 240mm Yoshihiro Mizuyaki Aoko Gyuto
> 210mm JNS Kato Workhorse Gyuto
> 210mm Kato Gyuto
> 180mm Sukenari White #1 Honyaki Deba
> 165mm Yoshihiro Shiroko Deba
> 135mm Azuma Minamotono Masahisa Ajikiri
> 240mm Tojiro White #2 Makikiri
> 215mm Itinomonn Chukabocho
> CCK 1303
> 210mm Shigefusa Usuba
> 210mm Yoshihiro Aonamiuchi Blue Steel #1 Usuba
> 195mm Korin Shiro-ko Kamagata Usuba
> 180mm Konosuke HD2 Nakiri
> 150mm Takamura Migaki R2 Petty



Good lord...


----------



## dizzle

nice collection, what are your favorites out of the bunch?


----------



## S-Line

Out of them all... Let's say if these were stolen from me, I wouldn't think twice before buying a replacement.


Suisin Inox honayaki yanagi
Takamura Migaki R2 petty
K&S Tanaka Ginsanko gyuto
Takeda NAS gyuto

Edit: Well actually I need to refer to my bank account first. :angel2:


----------



## Godslayer

I have the petty and tanaka gyuto(well I gave it to my mom for christmas and use it when I visit) can't believe the HHH didn't make the list. I was gonna buy it but remembered I have a petty being made by him already. His mid-tech knife is my bread and butter at work. Especially in gm.


----------



## brainsausage

That monster pic above makes me wonder just how deep I'd be if I'd actually kept all the damn knives I've cycled through over the last five+ years&#129300;


----------



## daveb

Funny. I've been through a few knives, enough to be called stupid but just shy of a Baker act. My Tanaka Ginsanko always rides in the bag. There is nothing I would rather whack a case of tomatoes with.


----------



## preizzo

Here is today bag 

Tojiro bread knife 
Yoshimitsu 240 mm gyuto b#2 
Fujiwara nomeito 210 mm w#1
Hinoura suji 240 mm w#2 
Unknown petty 210 mm from tosa
Big clever 
Wakui Nakiri 180 mm w#2
Shigefusa santoku 170 mm 
Takamura Blazen 130 mm 
Blazen bird peak 
Takeda petty


----------



## preizzo

Photo also


----------



## CoqaVin

another +1 for the Tanaka Ginsan, has a permanent spot in my bag


----------



## berko

what edge do you guys prefer for the tanaka ginsan?


----------



## panda

i normally prefer my edges pretty coarse (3k) but the tanaka i actually took it upto around 5k. i take pride that i was one of the first adopters of that knife before it became popular. but the 240 has too much belly, yet 270 had the nicest profile.


----------



## chinacats

berko said:


> what edge do you guys prefer for the tanaka ginsan?


I'm still on the original edge on mine...great cutting knife but think there must be something wrong with this steel...won't microchip or anything...damn you Tanaka:lol2:

Have to agree with Panda, the profile is really in a sweet spot--mine is also 270.


----------



## CoqaVin

I don't notice to much belly in my 240, so mad there is a huge chip in mine (stupid server tried opening a #[email protected]$?? Oyster with it, didn't know people could be that stupid)


----------



## daveb

210 and 240 here. I would so jump on a 270. With James' handle of course.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

daveb said:


> 210 and 240 here. I would so jump on a 270. With James' handle of course.



I'm bummed that it sounds like I missed the boat on getting one of these. Great looking handles from James.


----------



## ecchef

There's a 240 gyuto / 150 petty package deal on the Bay right now.


----------



## preizzo

In the Last four days at work I will have this set up. 

Tojiro bread knife 
Fujiwara 240 gyuto 
Hinoura 240 suji
Wakui Nakiri 180 
Shigefusa santoku 165 
Takamura Blazen 135 
Takeda petty 90 
Blazen bird peak 90 

Last days of work and then I will fly to Italy to visit the family and to eat in the restaurant number 1 in the world 
OSTERIA FRANCESCANA 
&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Godslayer

preizzo said:


> In the Last four days at work I will have this set up.
> 
> Tojiro bread knife
> Fujiwara 240 gyuto
> Hinoura 240 suji
> Wakui Nakiri 180
> Shigefusa santoku 165
> Takamura Blazen 135
> Takeda petty 90
> Blazen bird peak 90
> 
> Last days of work and then I will fly to Italy to visit the family and to eat in the restaurant number 1 in the world
> OSTERIA FRANCESCANA
> &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;




Words can not describe my jealousy.


----------



## preizzo

Ehehehehhe


----------



## labor of love

preizzo said:


> In the Last four days at work I will have this set up.
> 
> Tojiro bread knife
> Fujiwara 240 gyuto
> Hinoura 240 suji
> Wakui Nakiri 180
> Shigefusa santoku 165
> Takamura Blazen 135
> Takeda petty 90
> Blazen bird peak 90
> 
> Last days of work and then I will fly to Italy to visit the family and to eat in the restaurant number 1 in the world
> OSTERIA FRANCESCANA
> &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;



Fujiwara looks freakin sweet! I'd take those over a carter anyday!


----------



## spoiledbroth

ecchef said:


> There's a 240 gyuto / 150 petty package deal on the Bay right now.



Its vg-10 tho i think...

Preizzo hope you have a nice vacation!


----------



## preizzo

Tk you guys


----------



## preizzo

Just broken the tip of my fujiwara today. 
Was To sharp and it got stuck inside the chopboard &#128548;&#128548;&#128548;&#128548;&#128548;


----------



## Godslayer

preizzo said:


> Just broken the tip of my fujiwara today.
> Was To sharp and it got stuck inside the chopboard &#128548;&#128548;&#128548;&#128548;&#128548;



Knifenut problems. Blade too sharp cuts board like butter


----------



## Hianyiaw

preizzo said:


> Just broken the tip of my fujiwara today.
> Was To sharp and it got stuck inside the chopboard &#128548;&#128548;&#128548;&#128548;&#128548;



Same thing happened to my haburn just yesterday


----------



## spoiledbroth

These knives have exceptionally thin grind near the tip? My new carbonext (boring, i know) is pleasantly thin at the tip and now im worried -_-


----------



## fujiyama

Technique is more important than the grind, especially on those poly cutting boards. Never twist it when the tip is in contact, the grooves of the board easily catch it. Use less pressure.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Oh we just use hi soft at work for cutting. Would that be worse than poly?


----------



## fujiyama

Hi soft is much better than regular poly. Lucky to have it in your kitchen! Some are softer than others depending on brand so if you feel the tip digging in, adjust your pressure. You don't want to twist the knife while the tip is dug in. In this case it's good to move the product into the knife, not the knife into the product. 

As long as you don't raise the heel too high (each knife has a different limit) you won't have an issue. This is when rocking, which is most dangerous for the tip. 

If you're chopping instead of rocking you're pretty safe. Chopping has it's own faults but breaking the tip is a rare one. It usually just dulls your knives quicker (rolling the edge) and it's hard on the wrist.


----------



## spoiledbroth

I chop lightly and in combination with the hi soft even after a few days not sharpening i can still shave. I dont usually slice things with the tip but i will keep these tips in mind.


----------



## preizzo

Knives holidays bag. &#128513;
I ll be in Italy for one month and I am planning to break down two suckling pigs plus cooking for 20 people in two dinner occasion . Hope it will be enough &#128514; &#128514; 

Kato workhorse gyuto 240 mm
Tojiro bread knife 
Yoshimitsu blue #2 gyuto Damascus 240 mm 
Fujiwara gyuto 210 mm 
Chinese cleaver 
Shibata bunka 180 mm 
Haruma honyaki 270 yanagiba 
Glastin honesuki 150 mm 
Takeda parrer 
Zester, thermometer, tong, peeler 
They are not in the pics but I will have also 
Kato petty 150 mm workhorse 
Kato petty-suji 210 mm workhorse 
(both my last buy) 
I will bring with me some stones also 

Naniwa lobster 220 #
Takeda hand stone 800#1200# 
Chosera 3000# 
Jns shoubo fine stone


----------



## Zweber12

Wow, you weren't kidding about your holiday bag! I think you are missing a knife in the photo indeed...:wink:


----------



## Mucho Bocho

preizzo said:


> Knives holidays bag. [emoji16]
> I ll be in Italy for one month and I am planning to break down two suckling pigs plus cooking for 20 people in two dinner occasion . Hope it will be enough [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Kato workhorse gyuto 240 mm
> Tojiro bread knife
> Yoshimitsu blue #2 gyuto Damascus 240 mm
> Fujiwara gyuto 210 mm
> Chinese cleaver
> Shibata bunka 180 mm
> Haruma honyaki 270 yanagiba
> Glastin honesuki 150 mm
> Takeda parrer
> Zester, thermometer, tong, peeler
> They are not in the pics but I will have also
> Kato petty 150 mm workhorse
> Kato petty-suji 210 mm workhorse
> (both my last buy)
> I will bring with me some stones also
> 
> Naniwa lobster 220 #
> Takeda hand stone 800#1200#
> Chosera 3000#
> Jns shoubo fine stone



Nice set but through that analogue thermometer in the trash. Pick up a thermopen and you'll never look back.


----------



## preizzo

Ahahahahahah


----------



## preizzo

I will &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## preizzo

Actually that it S a present for my father &#128529;&#128529;


----------



## katana110

only two knives in my bag&#65281;one is gyuto&#65281;the other one is yanagi&#65281;new cooker&#65281;


----------



## Chuckles

Actually did a bunch of cooking at work for a change. Here's the set up. 

Mario 260
Mizuno Honyaki 240
Gengetsu 180
Sakai Yusuke parer


----------



## panda

any cool projects you were working on that you needed 2 different gyutos? 
i miss actual cooking, all i seem to be doing lately is prep.

i have a miz honyaki 240 of my own coming my way soon also.


----------



## Chuckles

No, nothing cool. Training a new menu. Absolutely no need for two gyutos. Pretty much just needed the Mario the measuring spoons and the scale. 

I'm interested to see how you like the Mizuno Honyaki. I would love to see a choil shot of a brand new one.


----------



## PieMan




----------



## easy13

Light day & Light kit to end a long ass week 

- Itinomonn 210 Kasumi (In the kit most days & takes a beating)
- Kochi 210 V2 Petty 
- Shig KU Santoku 
- E Dehillerin Nogent Petty 
*JAW Leather Knife Roll


----------



## spoiledbroth

is it the v2 itinomonn or the stainLESS?


----------



## easy13

spoiledbroth said:


> is it the v2 itinomonn or the stainLESS?



stainLESS, doesn't really stain at all.


----------



## SoapInABox

New petty came in the mail today! Figure i'd show off the roll now that it's here

From left to right;
- Tojiro DP Serrated 215mm
- Tojiro Stainless Nakiri 165mm
- Masakage Koishi Gyuto 210mm
- Shiro Kamo R2 Gyuto 240mm
- Kanehiro AS Sujihiki 270mm
- Masanobu Petty 110mm
The roll is from ProperApronCompany, love it to death ! :cheffry:


----------



## Godslayer

This week was all robin dalman 240 gyuto and masakage mizu 75 petty.


----------



## Chef_

I dont know how people use their expensive knives on the line, my line knife usually ends up underneath a hotel pan or on the other side of the kitchen somehow after the rush.


----------



## panda

you use the good ones during prep, and only put out beater on the line during service.


----------



## spoiledbroth

sorry, the photo quality from my phone is actually quite good, however I guess I shake every time I take a pic and they end up blurry, can't be arsed to pull everything out again for another photo atm.

should be fairly obvious what everything is. 




click for higher res


----------



## Dardeau

Try clicking as you exhale. It's like shooting, you just spaz less when you are exhaling. If that doesn't work, brace your elbows on your ribs, and click as you exhale.


----------



## panda

Tuck both elbows in, Use both hands to hold the phone. Cradle it


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

So in everyone's experience, what is the best knife roll out there? I realize this is a difficult question to answer with many variables, but I'd like to see what I'm missing.


----------



## brainsausage

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> So in everyone's experience, what is the best knife roll out there? I realize this is a difficult question to answer with many variables, but I'd like to see what I'm missing.



Depends on your needs IMO.


----------



## Godslayer

Going to say over all the ultimate edge delux is an amazing choice 18 slots+ tons of pockets. Cheap, well made and availible. I had a roll and id never go back.


----------



## brainsausage

Godslayer said:


> Going to say over all the ultimate edge delux is an amazing choice 18 slots+ tons of pockets. Cheap, well made and availible. I had a roll and id never go back.



+1 on that. Best bag I've owned easily. Might be a little more than most people would need, but would give you that added incentive to buy more peices to fill it up:biggrin:

JAW Leather makes beautiful, rugged rolls. They're customizable, both in terms of materials/dimensions, won't break the bank, and the owner Jon is a pleasure to work with. 

http://www.jawleathergoods.com/about/


----------



## easy13

Not the sexiest rotation but work the other day wasn't that sexy

- Mac Black
- Tojiro 215 Serrated - Picked up recently and have been keeping tucked in my station, comes in real handy on the line 
- Kagayaki Chuka Bocho - Didn't like my CCK, didn't want to throw down $250 on a style I wasn't sure about, solid, been using as main line knife some days
- 240 Kamo R2 Damascus - Having fun with this one, destroys prep, edge retention supreme, enjoyable profile
- Uraku 150 White 2 Petty - Great bang for buck, 1 minute touch ups and it is singing, quality handle, touch too reactive

JAW Leather Roll


----------



## spoiledbroth

Is that a carbon chuka? Sk4?? Doesnt look reactive at all...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

What about The Proper Apron Company roll? Can anyone give me some insight on that?


----------



## easy13

spoiledbroth said:


> Is that a carbon chuka? Sk4?? Doesnt look reactive at all...



Yeah, it's the JCK Carbon, 8.6 inch. It's reactive but takes a nice steady slow patina. That's about 2 weeks of solid use in work environment, I am keeping it clean/dry to some extent but don't have to baby it.


----------



## brainsausage

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> What about The Proper Apron Company roll? Can anyone give me some insight on that?



My issue with full size rolls of that style is that it requires a lot of real estate to access your kit. If you're looking to store a lot of gear and access it quickly and easily, the portfolio style of the Ultimate Edge bag wins out handily.


----------



## turbochef422

Masamoto ks, tanaka r2, Harner line knife and parer


----------



## spoiledbroth

R2 takes a patina!?


----------



## preizzo

Nope


----------



## turbochef422

It's just the lighting. It goes from super crazy dark Damascus to you can hardly see it at all. It reflects the light weird but it's a beautiful knife.


----------



## labor of love

easy13 said:


> Not the sexiest rotation but work the other day wasn't that sexy
> 
> - Mac Black
> - Tojiro 215 Serrated - Picked up recently and have been keeping tucked in my station, comes in real handy on the line
> - Kagayaki Chuka Bocho - Didn't like my CCK, didn't want to throw down $250 on a style I wasn't sure about, solid, been using as main line knife some days
> - 240 Kamo R2 Damascus - Having fun with this one, destroys prep, edge retention supreme, enjoyable profile
> - Uraku 150 White 2 Petty - Great bang for buck, 1 minute touch ups and it is singing, quality handle, touch too reactive
> 
> JAW Leather Roll



That kamo R2 looks nice. Huge knife with a nice profile and inexpensive(relatively). I'm surprised more people don't talk about them.


----------



## easy13

labor of love said:


> That kamo R2 looks nice. Huge knife with a nice profile and inexpensive(relatively). I'm surprised more people don't talk about them.



Posted this a while back in New Knife thread, choil shot -


----------



## labor of love

Nice!


----------



## Jacob_x

Can't believe I've only just found this thread!? After spending *cough* way too much time on for the past 6 months (don't tell anyone)! Awesome stuff, have been wondering about what a lot of you guys have in your knife rolls too, really great to see. Photo incoming shortly...


----------



## Jacob_x

Think I'll stop apologising for rubbish phone pics, be it that's all they'll ever be!
Basically my whole collection, minus a kono blue2, a nos vintage sab scimitar, and a kato parer I need to find a handle for. And the Heiji is borrowed from the 'workshop', mid work, so excuse scratches!

Wusthof Turner
Victorinox pastry knife (best serrated ever - and most common knife in kitchens across UK hands down)
Watanabe 180 deba
Yoshikane honesuki v2
Takeda 240 suji
Kono fuji 270 white2 k-tip
Heiji 240 carbon
TF 210
Shig kasumi 210 
Watanabe 180
Watanabe muki
TF 150 petty 
Wusthof turning knife 

Also a good opportunity to thank many of you for leading this knife bag to its current contents...


----------



## chinacats

Damn, how tall is that Shig?


----------



## Jacob_x

Bloody massive! 54mm. She's absolutely dreamy, and as it's the only Shig I've ever handled it makes me very interested indeed to find out what a more normal height feels like.


----------



## berko

how tall is that tf petty?


----------



## Jacob_x

About 34 i think. Direct from TF about a year ago


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

[/URL][/IMG]

My fiancé got this for my bday.


----------



## Marek07

Now that's a partner!
... and happy birthday.


----------



## tienowen

Hi Guys I'm new to forum and here are my knife set. I current work at sushi restaurant.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29173793273


----------



## tienowen

I just figure the post picture from the forum and here and my knife set. Current work at sushi restaurant.








Sakimaru Takohiki JCK 300mm Gin 3
Yanagi VG10 240mm
Suisin Gyuto 270mm
Masahiro Gyuto 240mm
Miyabi Gyuto 210mm
Suisin Wa-deba 165mm
Moribashi 13.5cm


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## labor of love

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 33086



What is that Gyuto? 3rd from the left?


----------



## turbochef422

There is a Harner line knife, suisin inox honyaki 240 and a Mario 240


----------



## Hianyiaw

That Mario :bigeek:


----------



## sergeysus

Love this thread....


----------



## JaVa

sergeysus said:


> Love this thread....



I see a Kohetsu hap40 gyuto in the middle there and in some good company. There's not that many of them around. I have one and so far it's been a disappointment. How have you liked yours?


----------



## JordyM

I wish I could contribute but I can't ad pictures[emoji17]


----------



## sergeysus

JaVa said:


> I see a Kohetsu hap40 gyuto in the middle there and in some good company. There's not that many of them around. I have one and so far it's been a disappointment. How have you liked yours?



That Kohetsu is Aogami Super and its been great - light, very thin and laser like. Keeps a great edge.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Gave up on the bags.


----------



## YG420

NO ChoP! said:


> View attachment 33149
> 
> 
> Gave up on the bags.



Wow! Now thats some inventory!


----------



## spoiledbroth

2 honing steels?


----------



## NO ChoP!

One is DMT fine ceramic, and one is DMT diamond.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Oh fancy, do you actually use em?


----------



## Dardeau

Meat fab knives love a diamond steel.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Exactly. I use the diamond on Forshners and vintage carbons, followed by a quick swipe on the ceramic. Most jknives I strop on hard felt.


----------



## BlueSteel

Really enjoy gawking at the pro setups y'all have! Thanks for sharing the photos and descriptions.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## KeithA

Agreed.


----------



## mikegriff

You guys have a ver completed bag! I'll show mine tomorrow


----------



## panda

ultimate edge deluxe bag contents:






from left to right knives
mac black ceramic, sieger ruby, 240 mizuno honyaki white #2 gyuto, 210 misono carbon gyuto, 240 masamoto ks gyuto, 105 watanabe white #2 parer, 180 heiji iwasaki petty, 270 heiji iwasaki suji, 165 moritaka AS petty, 10" k-sabatier carbon gyuto, 270 mac bread, 210 munetoshi gyuto, 5" r.murphy chef's select filet (missing from photo reprofiled 270 takeda classic gyuto w/ burnt chestnut gengetsu handle)

tools






9" vollrath tongs, cktg fish spatula, microplane, mac shears, rosle 12" plating tongs, thermoworks pocket thermometer, cake tester, carbon blade peeler, offset spatula, japanese fish tweezers, mini fixed depth mandoline, 8" rosle pastry brush and 10" silicone spatula, kunz plating spoon (missing from photo rust eraser and ceramic rod eraser, and sharpies and red ink ballpoint pens, bottle of superglue and aspirin)

after i laid all this out i can't believe how much s*** fits into this bag!!

i'll post my work sharpening setup when i use it next.


----------



## brainsausage

panda said:


> ultimate edge deluxe bag contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from left to right knives
> mac black ceramic, sieger ruby, 240 mizuno honyaki white #2 gyuto, 210 misono carbon gyuto, 240 masamoto ks gyuto, 105 watanabe white #2 parer, 180 heiji iwasaki petty, 270 heiji iwasaki suji, 165 moritaka AS petty, 10" k-sabatier carbon gyuto, 270 mac bread, 210 munetoshi gyuto, 5" r.murphy chef's select filet (missing from photo reprofiled 270 takeda classic gyuto w/ burnt chestnut gengetsu handle)
> 
> tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9" vollrath tongs, cktg fish spatula, microplane, mac shears, rosle 12" plating tongs, thermoworks pocket thermometer, cake tester, carbon blade peeler, offset spatula, japanese fish tweezers, mini fixed depth mandoline, 8" rosle pastry brush and 10" silicone spatula, kunz plating spoon (missing from photo rust eraser and ceramic rod eraser, and sharpies and red ink ballpoint pens, bottle of superglue and aspirin)
> 
> after i laid all this out i can't believe how much s*** fits into this bag!!
> 
> i'll post my work sharpening setup when i use it next.



Told you those bags were the real deal&#128536;


----------



## panda

yeah man, great recco on that. awesome bag. 

found old photo of the takeda


----------



## daveb

The smaller ones are made with the same build quality, more handy when you don't want to tote the whole arsenal.

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/ultimate-edge/knife-roll-p135501


----------



## turbochef422

Harner Line Knife, Yoshikane Pairing Knife, 240 Mario Gyuto, 230 Carter Blue Steel Gyuto


----------



## preizzo

This is what I am carrying at work every day right now.... Neeee i Am just joking &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## labor of love

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 34053
> 
> 
> Harner Line Knife, Yoshikane Pairing Knife, 240 Mario Gyuto, 230 Carter Blue Steel Gyuto



Mario profile looks sweet!


----------



## panda

Mario profile and grind are excellent, near replica of a ks. I just didn't like the steel.


----------



## valgard

Masakage Kiri Santoku 165 (top) and Nakiri Hinoura River Jump 165 (bottom)








The Hinoura won't be with me for very long as I will have to move it to appease my better half :bat: and it won't be seen my cutting board. Though I'm dying to cut something with it:no:
A Masakage Koichi Gyuto 240 is almost certainly next, with a Yuki 210 probably joining it. And a Tojiro DP Petty 150 should be delivered soon.
Carlos


----------



## Moooza

That Unryu (cloud dragon) is beautiful.

I've got a nakiri, petty and gyuto as well, I think they are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## valgard

Thx! They are really sexy.


----------



## ryanjams

Tanaka b2 damascus 240, Yamawaku 210 that has been heavily reprofiled to take out some bad chips, 210 Sakai Yusuke white 2 suji, Itinomonn wa butcher, 180 a type petty, 135 Gesshin Kagero petty


----------



## valgard

how do you find the butcher? is it tough?


----------



## ryanjams

I find it pretty tough and confidence inspiring. It mostly sees poultry use at this point, probably way overkill in my kit but good to have around. It's wicked stiff. I had some microchipping on the stock edge, probably resulting from poor technique, but threw on a microbevel and haven't had issues. Looking forward to taking it to some subprimals whenever menu change allows.


----------



## soigne_west




----------



## panda

you should list what knives you have in the photo


----------



## soigne_west

soigne_west said:


>



Sorry,

L-R Moritaka 250
Tojiro bread
A friend gave me the Suji, Semi stainless. takes a crazy edge. Kanehide maybe?
Kochi Stainless clad K tip 240
Ikazuchi 240
A custom in AEB-L
Masamoto CT
A $40 carbon Masahiro 210 gyuto that is awesome for the price.
Fujiwara Carbon Petty
Hiromoto SLD Honesuki
CCK 1303
Mac Black


----------



## Oh_Toro

Do any of you guys bring sharpening stones? If so, how do you transport them?


----------



## Chef_

Oh_Toro said:


> Do any of you guys bring sharpening stones? If so, how do you transport them?



I used to until it got stolen. I kept it in the plastic case it came in.


----------



## Oh_Toro

Chef_ said:


> I used to until it got stolen. I kept it in the plastic case it came in.



Well that's lame! Sorry to hear that. Did someone take it from your bag or while in a locker or something?


----------



## Ivang

Oh_Toro said:


> Do any of you guys bring sharpening stones? If so, how do you transport them?



I carry an old king 800/4000 combo. The 800 side is almost gone, and I use it mainly when sharpening other people's knives. The 4000 side is great for touch ups. I carry it in a small wooden box. I use a backack.


----------



## soigne_west

I used to carry a king 1000/6000 then some kid dished it out plus my bag got way to heavy. I keep a strop and diapaste. Everyone looks at me like I'm crazy when I use it though.


----------



## Godslayer

No stones. If a knife cant go one shift without sharpening something is very very wrong and when the heck am I going to sharpen a knife mid shift? I do keep a steel but never use it.


----------



## Oh_Toro

Godslayer said:


> No stones. If a knife cant go one shift without sharpening something is very very wrong and when the heck am I going to sharpen a knife mid shift? I do keep a steel but never use it.



I want to start sharpening on an as needed basis as opposed to before every shift. But you're right... I don't see myself being able doing it mid shift either. I guess it'd still be nice to have in case of emergency though.


----------



## Oh_Toro

soigne_west said:


> I used to carry a king 1000/6000 then some kid dished it out plus my bag got way to heavy. I keep a strop and diapaste. Everyone looks at me like I'm crazy when I use it though.



Who wouldn't want a nice shave with their meal? :lol2:


----------



## Oh_Toro

Dardeau said:


> I had today off so I did some sharpening and aired out the bag so I took a current group shot
> View attachment 27555



Bama hat in LA....


----------



## StonedEdge

Here's my humble home kit 



Victorinox Fibrox Bread, random Chicago Cutlery Serrated Utility, Victorinox Flexible Fillet, Gesshin Uraku Yanagiba, Global G2 Gyuto, Tramontina Small Chef's/Petty bought at a street market in Bolivia, Misono Swedish Honesuki, and Victorinox Parer. (In the mail: 240mm Tojiro DP Yo-Deba)


----------



## daveb

Saw the hat first. Bless your heart.

Some fun looking knives there.


----------



## labor of love

When I ate at dardeaus place and met him for the first time, his hat is how I figured out who he was in the kitchen. Still can't believe an open kitchen in Louisiana would allow staff to wear such things


----------



## goatgolfer

StonedEdge said:


> Here's my humble home kit
> 
> 
> 
> Victorinox Fibrox Bread, random Chicago Cutlery Serrated Utility, Victorinox Flexible Fillet, Gesshin Uraku Yanagiba, Global G2 Gyuto, Tramontina Small Chef's/Petty bought at a street market in Bolivia, Misono Swedish Honesuki, and Victorinox Parer. (In the mail: 240mm Tojiro DP Yo-Deba)




Since NAFTA is still in effect I will send you a quick re-supply of beef as you have so many aquatic culinary tools you must be famished for MidWestern Beef. Don't worry the Global knife stuff sells on ebay, especially with the exchange ?? Get a proper Gyuoto and there are many recommendations on KNFM. The tomato knife is useful for garden weeding. 

Happy Valentines day, and get to five knives that work for you, whatever that is for YOU.


----------



## daveb

So that's the elusive Goat Golfers Global G2 Gyuto or the G5? Grab one, Get on board, Go for it. 


(Sorry 7 - 11 day the long way) But VDay is OVER


----------



## StonedEdge

Well I have been known to make many an aquatic creature tremble .....With all the snow we've been having up here you'll need to air drop that package of Midwestern beef but I sure don't mind!.... Regarding my Global Gyuto, if anyone has a Konosuke HD/HD2 or a Suisin INOX honyaki (or anything similar) that needs a loving home I'm all ears haha


----------



## slengteng

Not the whole selection of my bag, but I just finished the saya for my 80mm Hayashi paring knife and it´s going to my kniferoll now. 
The blade fits perfectly and won´t slide away. I had an issue before this saya, the knife cuts my knife roll.


----------



## slengteng

..and the bag with current gear.


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## cheflarge

Nice kit, Turbo! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Customfan

That is a serious kit Turbo... and a cool thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eitan78

LEFT TO RIGHT
SHIGEFUSA YANAGIBA KASUMI 360MM
SHIGEFUSA YANAGIBA KASUMI 240MM
SHIGEFUSA YANAGIBA KASUMI 210MM
SHIGEFUSA GYUTO KASUMI 180MM
SHIGEFUSA SANTOKU KU 165MM
SHIGEFUSA NAKIRI KU 165MM



AND LAST
SHIGEFUSA DEBA KASUMI 180MM


----------



## turbochef422

Western Day

Prendergast, Tansu, Suisin Inox, Nenox, Tanaka r2, TF 240, Marko Fillet, Harner line knife


----------



## panda

Turbo, how are you getting along with the fujiwara? I wish he would release an all carbon one.


----------



## turbochef422

Absolutely love it. One of my favorites. I pm'd you


----------



## turbochef422

Suisin Inox 300 sujihiki, Tanaka r2 240, Nenox red 240, Masamoto ks 240, Gesshin Kagekiyo White 2, Kato non workhorse, Mizuno Honyaki, Carter Blue 2 220 gyuto, Two Sticks Forge 220 gyuto, Marko Fillet, Itinomonn Deba, Mario 180 petty. Missing is TF white 1 240 gyuto always in the kit.


----------



## Pamarill0

That mizuno honyaki is a beauty.


----------



## Gyutoh205

A packed bag (knives excluded)

Smoke gun
Silicone mats
Blow torch
Spatulas (chocolate work or tamis)
Can opener
Horse strop / Mid grit combination stone / polishing stone
Rust eraser
Thermometer
Offset tweezers
Herb scissors
All round scissors
Fish bone tweezers
Microplane
Small whisk
Brush
Palette
Mandolin
Parisienne 
Pen ofc 
Tape
My notebook is nowhere to be found :/

The few knives shown are 
3 1/2" Birchwood parer
165mm Anryu KU nakiri
240mm Konosuke Hd2
Masahiro 210 carbon


----------



## Gyutoh205

working pic here


----------



## fatboylim

panda said:


> Turbo, how are you getting along with the fujiwara? I wish he would release an all carbon one.





turbochef422 said:


> Absolutely love it. One of my favorites. I pm'd you



There western handle TF is surprisingly comfortable for me. It's early days for me but my Denka is such a good pro kitchen knife. Stainless clad and AS makes for lower maintenance and high edge retention. It is built for performance cutting with ok food release. I can see why good ones are keepers!


----------



## turbochef422

270 Tanaka r2 sujihiki , takeda old school 240, tf 240, ashi ginga, Mizuno Honyaki, red bone, tansu 240, Tanaka r2 210


----------



## mise_en_place

That Tansu looks beastly


----------



## khashy

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 36523
> 
> 
> 270 Tanaka r2 sujihiki , takeda old school 240, tf 240, ashi ginga, Mizuno Honyaki, red bone, tansu 240, Tanaka r2 210



Fantastic. Very well thought out set. I wish my bag looked like this !


----------



## cheflarge

How's that Tansu working out for you?


----------



## cheflarge

This week.......






Delbert Ealy, Birdseye maple, spatula
Tomato shark
Moritaka 250mm Aogami super gyuto, KS profile
HHH 210mm blue #2 san mai gyuto
HHH 70mm Warncliff paring knife
Plating spoons
Kramer by Shun, 10 inch Damascus slicer
HHH 190mm blue #2 san mai Chinese knife (Chukka)
Z Kramer 10 inch "Essential" chefs knife
Gesshin Uraku 150mm s/s petty
Crab fork
F.Dick sausage/sauté fork
Kikuichi 210mm Damascus gyuto
Tansu 173mm petty
Not pictured: Moritaka 270mm Aogami Super k-tip gyuto (just in case some fish &/or sushi prep might be needed)

:cool2:


----------



## panda

turbo, do you actually use that many gyutos in one shift??


----------



## labor of love

cheflarge said:


> This week.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delbert Ealy, Birdseye maple, spatula
> Tomato shark
> Moritaka 250mm Aogami super gyuto, KS profile
> HHH 210mm blue #2 san mai gyuto
> HHH 70mm Warncliff paring knife
> Plating spoons
> Kramer by Shun, 10 inch Damascus slicer
> HHH 190mm blue #2 san mai Chinese knife (Chukka)
> Z Kramer 10 inch "Essential" chefs knife
> Gesshin Uraku 150mm s/s petty
> Crab fork
> F.Dick sausage/sauté fork
> Kikuichi 210mm Damascus gyuto
> Tansu 173mm petty
> Not pictured: Moritaka 270mm Aogami Super k-tip gyuto (just in case some fish &/or sushi prep might be needed)
> 
> :cool2:



Your moritaka KS looks nice! A lot nicer than the one I used to own.


----------



## cheflarge

Has not seen a ton of use, however, so far so good! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## turbochef422

panda said:


> turbo, do you actually use that many gyutos in one shift??



No. I put them in my bag that I leave in my office for about 3 weeks maybe. Rotate through all the gyutos and then bring them home and switch it up. There are a bunch of knives I keep all the time in my office i.e. Deba, fillet knife , beater sujihiki.


----------



## HRC_64

turbochef422 said:


> No. I put them in my bag that I leave in my office for about 3 weeks maybe. Rotate through all the gyutos and then bring them home and switch it up. There are a bunch of knives I keep all the time in my office i.e. Deba, fillet knife , beater sujihiki.



Turbo, 
could you speak to you're sharpening routine...like how you organize and when/where you sharpen, etc


----------



## panda

ok that makes a hell of a lot more sense lol


----------



## cenc

The daily trio:

Toyama Noborikoi

210mm nakiri
300mm sujihiki
80mm paring


----------



## Godslayer

cheflarge said:


> This week.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delbert Ealy, Birdseye maple, spatula
> Tomato shark
> Moritaka 250mm Aogami super gyuto, KS profile
> HHH 210mm blue #2 san mai gyuto
> HHH 70mm Warncliff paring knife
> Plating spoons
> Kramer by Shun, 10 inch Damascus slicer
> HHH 190mm blue #2 san mai Chinese knife (Chukka)
> Z Kramer 10 inch "Essential" chefs knife
> Gesshin Uraku 150mm s/s petty
> Crab fork
> F.Dick sausage/sauté fork
> Kikuichi 210mm Damascus gyuto
> Tansu 173mm petty
> Not pictured: Moritaka 270mm Aogami Super k-tip gyuto (just in case some fish &/or sushi prep might be needed)
> 
> :cool2:



I remember that Kramer, never got used to the profile for whatever reason, If you ever need another one I will gladly trade another for that HHH san mai beast or the cleaver lol. :knife: I need to get another piece from randy


----------



## turbochef422

My current rotation of Gyutos are 
Martell, Toyama Ktip, LaSeur, Billipp and Yoshikane


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## panda

That Yoshi sure is purdy


----------



## daveb

All Yoshi are pretty...


----------



## bkultra

When the eff did Panda start liking pretty? You going soft on us?


----------



## daveb

Pandette


----------



## panda

I can like pretty things all I want, just not gonna own one &#129315;


----------



## Jovidah

panda said:


> I can like pretty things all I want, just not gonna own one &#129315;



Words to live by if you want to enjoy this forum without taking a second mortgage on your house...


----------



## HRC_64

Jovidah said:


> Words to live by if you want to enjoy this forum without taking a second mortgage on your house...



LOL :rofl:


----------



## Bacon king tone

https://i.imgur.com/Ynzrtwu.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/7nZkFmB.png
https://i.imgur.com/SrzXwhp.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/7AsGDGh.png
Couple of my babies, hiromoto, carter, and my brand new hhh


----------



## cheflarge

Nice trio!!!


----------



## TEWNCfarms

Bacon king tone said:


> https://i.imgur.com/Ynzrtwu.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/7nZkFmB.png
> https://i.imgur.com/SrzXwhp.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/7AsGDGh.png
> Couple of my babies, hiromoto, carter, and my brand new hhh



That first one the HHH is INSANE! How much did that run you? Whats the third one? It looks sick!


----------



## zeus241129

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 36523
> 
> 
> 270 Tanaka r2 sujihiki , takeda old school 240, tf 240, ashi ginga, Mizuno Honyaki, red bone, tansu 240, Tanaka r2 210


Honyaki


----------



## zeus241129

cheflarge said:


> This week.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delbert Ealy, Birdseye maple, spatula
> Tomato shark
> Moritaka 250mm Aogami super gyuto, KS profile
> HHH 210mm blue #2 san mai gyuto
> HHH 70mm Warncliff paring knife
> Plating spoons
> Kramer by Shun, 10 inch Damascus slicer
> HHH 190mm blue #2 san mai Chinese knife (Chukka)
> Z Kramer 10 inch "Essential" chefs knife
> Gesshin Uraku 150mm s/s petty
> Crab fork
> F.Dick sausage/sauté fork
> Kikuichi 210mm Damascus gyuto
> Tansu 173mm petty
> Not pictured: Moritaka 270mm Aogami Super k-tip gyuto (just in case some fish &/or sushi prep might be needed)
> 
> :cool2:


This is a very serious collections .. very lucky person you are, Sir


----------



## cheflarge

Thanks, however, both Moritaka's & both Kramers have either been sold or traded!


----------



## panda

the recent knife roll thread got me thinking about this one, lets see some more kits chefs!!

how about what's in your tool box? (i keep one from home depot in the office full of random stuff i dont need all the time in the knife roll, stones for example)


----------



## turbochef422

Small kit today. Konos Fujiyama white 2 270 Suji, 240 Ikeda white 2 gyuto and 150 konos Fuji blue super petty


----------



## Alexec

Shiro Kamo Suji
Itinomonn Gyuto
Tanaka B2 Gyuto
Takamura r2 Gyuto
Kaeru gyuto
Misono ux10 gyuto
TF Maboroshi Gyuto
Misono ux10 sandoku
Yu kurosaki AS nakiri
Munetoshi butcher knife
Tanaka Ginsan petty
TF Maboroshi Deba
Takamura r2 Petty 
TF maboroshi pettyO


----------



## panda

what is that thing above your peeler?


----------



## Alexec

panda said:


> what is that thing above your peeler?


The purpose is for opening cans


----------



## braddahyagz

Keeping it simple


----------



## dafox

Which Gesshin knife is that?


----------



## braddahyagz

dafox said:


> Which Gesshin knife is that?


Gesshin ginga 240mm stainless from jki


----------



## dafox

Thanks


----------



## Chef Doom

I hope Cinnamon is working tonight.


----------



## cheflarge

Chef Doom said:


> I hope Cinnamon is working tonight.View attachment 44750


MAKE IT RAIN!!! [emoji41] [emoji48] [emoji39]


----------



## DitmasPork

panda said:


> what is that thing above your peeler?


That’s what she said.


----------



## daveb

Christmas is coming, you should have some Jackson's in that bag.....


----------



## F-Flash




----------



## F-Flash

Tojiro dp gyuto 300mm
Shirokamo R2 gyuto 270mm
Masamoto ks 240mm
Tanaka ginsan migaki 240mm
Misono carbon Dragon gyuto 240mm
Tojiro dp western deba 240mm
Munetoshi slicer 210mm
Sugimoto 4030 cleaver
Akifusa pm gyuto 180mm
Misono carbon petty 150mm
Tojiro dp honesuki 150mm
Tojiro dp paring 90mm?

Lots of good knives, mostly stainless. And some carbons with nice patina, making them almost stainless


----------



## Ryndunk

Currently riding in the bag, from top to bottom. 
Watanabe-240 gyuto 
Toyama-165 honesuki 
Watanabe-220 cleaver
Yoshikane-270 gyuto
Masakage kioshi- 300 sujihiki 
Tadafusa nashiji-135 petty
Masamoto-180 deba
Watanabe-270 yanagiba 
masamoto-180 usuba


----------



## DitmasPork

Ryndunk said:


> View attachment 49718
> 
> Currently riding in the bag, from top to bottom.
> Watanabe-240 gyuto
> Toyama-165 honesuki
> Watanabe-220 cleaver
> Yoshikane-270 gyuto
> Masakage kioshi- 300 sujihiki
> Tadafusa nashiji-135 petty
> Masamoto-180 deba
> Watanabe-270 yanagiba
> masamoto-180 usuba



Nice! I've been admiring Yoshikane's lately, love the profile and hammered look! How do you like your 270 Yosh?


----------



## Ryndunk

DitmasPork said:


> Nice! I've been admiring Yoshikane's lately, love the profile and hammered look! How do you like your 270 Yosh?


Love it. It was my first gyuto, bought it from EE probably close to 10 years ago. SKD takes a good edge and holds it well. Great distal taper. Mine is thin but no laser. The core steel takes a patina but I've never seen a spot of rust. It's a very good everyday blade.


----------



## labor of love

Those yoshi skd 270mm are hard to track down these days, I’ve been looking...


----------



## Ivang

I have an skd 270 and i love it as well, perfect distal taper, good profile, huge flate spot, nice thin grinds, perfect tip, and hard, aggressive steel. I got mine from japan wood worker a few years back, havent seen any for a while


----------



## Ryndunk

Aggressive steel is a great description. 


Ivang said:


> I have an skd 270 and i love it as well, perfect distal taper, good profile, huge flate spot, nice thin grinds, perfect tip, and hard, aggressive steel. I got mine from japan wood worker a few years back, havent seen any for a while


----------



## Ivang

Ryndunk said:


> Aggressive steel is a great description.[/QUOTE



Its hungry as ****


----------



## Travis petosa

The knife roll as of today. 
Comet bunka
Halcyon workhorse
Fell laser guyoto
Boothill line knife
Fell petty
Fell big butcher
Nelson Chen nakiri


----------



## kevin




----------



## Nino-chan

Jordanp said:


> I really like looking through these threads for some reason so I thought I'd make one of my own.



beautiful


----------



## Nino-chan

Jordanp said:


> I really like looking through these threads for some reason so I thought I'd make one of my own.


nice variety of knives you have


----------



## Chuckles

Bumpity. 
Mario 250 W2 Honyaki 
Shigehiro 240 White2 san mai
Tilman 150 Niolox mono 
Murata Blue1 Kurouchi


----------



## marc4pt0

Chuckles said:


> Mario 250 W2 Honyaki
> Shigehiro 240 White2 san mai
> Tilman 150 Niolox mono
> Murata Blue1 Kurouchi



That Mario looks dynamite. How are you liking the Shigehiro?


----------



## Chuckles

Shigehiro is sweet. Thick spine and thin edge done right. I love it at home. Really what I was hoping for when I sold my Konosuke Fujiyama to get a Kato Workhorse all those years ago. It is a little short for me at work, height wise. This Mario is the best all purpose professional kitchen knife I have ever used. I don’t really use it at home tho. The Tilman is a fantastic knife although kind of redundant with my Martell petty in CPM-154.


----------



## labor of love

@Chuckles Mario has literally the best profile ever. Should’ve went for the 270mm shigehiro man, after a couple tip repairs it’s basically a perfect 250mm gyuto.
Here’s mine (in a very rough state) next to normal 270mm


----------



## panda

labor of love said:


> @Chuckles Mario has literally the best profile ever. Should’ve went for the 270mm shigehiro man, after a couple tip repairs it’s basically a perfect 250mm gyuto.
> Here’s mine (in a very rough state) next to normal 270mm
> View attachment 70461


originally panda's mario  i am thoroughly enjoying the mizuno it was a win win swap with chuckles. what's funny is that the handle that is on the mario is from my old mizuno honyaki who now belongs to @Anton.


----------



## Chuckles

@labor of love The profile on the tip area of your Shigehiro looks better than mine. You are probably right about going 270.

@panda I think I have sold @Anton a Mizuno Honyaki too. Funny. He has good taste.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

Just picked up these 2. First production runs from Shun. 10" Ken Onion chef knife and 8" Bob Kramer. It's really interesting on the Kramer these only came in SG2 this one however looks to be VG Max as a first-run production


----------



## Hassanbensober

A very boring day and ominous kind of day. All my staff but 2 cooks out of 15 are left both my exec sous and bqt chef gone all laid off. In a way I’m happy for them at least they don’t have to stick it out in a haunted hotel with little to no signs of life Let’s hope for a speedy resolution for both our health and entire industry. Lonely knives with nothing to cut at the moment.
Pie damasteel petty
Wusthof little panini serrated 
Dan Prendergast 240 wh 1.2519
Tony laseur 230 damasteel bitfrost 
Halcyon forge 225 1.2519 wrought clad
Itou 180 r2 
Pie 1095 honyaki Chinese cleaver 
Shigefusa 165 ku nakiri


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Hassanbensober said:


> A very boring day and ominous kind of day. All my staff but 2 cooks out of 15 are left both my exec sous and bqt chef gone all laid off. In a way I’m happy for them at least they don’t have to stick it out in a haunted hotel with little to no signs of life Let’s hope for a speedy resolution for both our health and entire industry. Lonely knives with nothing to cut at the moment.
> Pie damasteel petty
> Wusthof little panini serrated
> Dan Prendergast 240 wh 1.2519
> Tony laseur 230 damasteel bitfrost
> Halcyon forge 225 1.2519 wrought clad
> Itou 180 r2
> Pie 1095 honyaki Chinese cleaver
> Shigefusa 165 ku nakiri View attachment 74434



sexy roll


----------



## Chefgibson

Hassanbensober said:


> A very boring day and ominous kind of day. All my staff but 2 cooks out of 15 are left both my exec sous and bqt chef gone all laid off. In a way I’m happy for them at least they don’t have to stick it out in a haunted hotel with little to no signs of life Let’s hope for a speedy resolution for both our health and entire industry. Lonely knives with nothing to cut at the moment.
> Pie damasteel petty
> Wusthof little panini serrated
> Dan Prendergast 240 wh 1.2519
> Tony laseur 230 damasteel bitfrost
> Halcyon forge 225 1.2519 wrought clad
> Itou 180 r2
> Pie 1095 honyaki Chinese cleaver
> Shigefusa 165 ku nakiri View attachment 74434


Sweet set. Love that pie cleaver


----------



## banzai_burrito

Hassanbensober said:


> A very boring day and ominous kind of day. All my staff but 2 cooks out of 15 are left both my exec sous and bqt chef gone all laid off. In a way I’m happy for them at least they don’t have to stick it out in a haunted hotel with little to no signs of life Let’s hope for a speedy resolution for both our health and entire industry. Lonely knives with nothing to cut at the moment.
> Pie damasteel petty
> Wusthof little panini serrated
> Dan Prendergast 240 wh 1.2519
> Tony laseur 230 damasteel bitfrost
> Halcyon forge 225 1.2519 wrought clad
> Itou 180 r2
> Pie 1095 honyaki Chinese cleaver
> Shigefusa 165 ku nakiri View attachment 74434



Sweet petty! Really digging the handle


----------



## labor of love

Matt Zilliox said:


> sexy roll


Yeah I’m genuinely interested in the actual knife roll itself in the background. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## banzai_burrito

labor of love said:


> Yeah I’m genuinely interested in the actual knife roll itself in the background. Looks pretty cool.


Looks like it's a Hardmill









Knife Roll - Waxed Canvas - Olive


Canvas Knife Roll in Olive handcrafted in the U.S.A. with a cotton canvas backing, 7 oz. leather straps, copper rivets, 10 knife sleeves and a zipper pocket.



www.hardmill.com


----------



## Hassanbensober

banzai_burrito said:


> Looks like it's a Hardmill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knife Roll - Waxed Canvas - Olive
> 
> 
> Canvas Knife Roll in Olive handcrafted in the U.S.A. with a cotton canvas backing, 7 oz. leather straps, copper rivets, 10 knife sleeves and a zipper pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> www.hardmill.com


The bag in the photo is the hardmill olive canvas in the smaller size this one has 4 knife slots. Nice little bag cheap too around 100$.


----------



## parbaked

I have the little Hardmill for my travel kit...like!
Zipper pouch holds a good amount of kit too...









Zakuri 210 AS petty suji
Kaeru 210mm SLD gyuto
Kono GS+ "line knife" 200mm x 42mm
Kotetsu HAP40 150mm honesuki


----------



## daveb

Hassanbensober said:


> A very boring day and ominous kind of day. All my staff but 2 cooks out of 15 are left both my exec sous and bqt chef gone all laid off. In a way I’m happy for them at least they don’t have to stick it out in a haunted hotel with little to no signs of life Let’s hope for a speedy resolution for both our health and entire industry. Lonely knives with nothing to cut at the moment.
> Pie damasteel petty
> Wusthof little panini serrated
> Dan Prendergast 240 wh 1.2519
> Tony laseur 230 damasteel bitfrost
> Halcyon forge 225 1.2519 wrought clad
> Itou 180 r2
> Pie 1095 honyaki Chinese cleaver
> Shigefusa 165 ku nakiri



Best to you and crew in getting back on your feets. And nice knives.


----------



## mayong

parbaked said:


> I have the little Hardmill for my travel kit...like!



Very nice! Which color is that?


----------



## parbaked

mayong said:


> Very nice! Which color is that?



Dark Oak








Compact Knife Roll - Waxed Canvas - Dark Oak


A simplified version of our original Knife Roll, the Compact Knife Roll is lightweight and perfect for the chef on the go. Handcrafted with durable army duck waxed canvas and strong bridle leather, it can hold 4 knives up to 15.5" (394 mm) in total length, and has a zipper pocket for additional...



www.hardmill.com


----------



## mayong

parbaked said:


> Dark Oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compact Knife Roll - Waxed Canvas - Dark Oak
> 
> 
> A simplified version of our original Knife Roll, the Compact Knife Roll is lightweight and perfect for the chef on the go. Handcrafted with durable army duck waxed canvas and strong bridle leather, it can hold 4 knives up to 15.5" (394 mm) in total length, and has a zipper pocket for additional...
> 
> 
> 
> www.hardmill.com



Looking at your photo, my brain refuses to render it in anything other than gray. I would have guess charcoal.


----------



## Boondocker

Mostly masamoto.


----------



## ChefShramrock

My work bag- Ultimate Edge case:




Section 1:
Tanaka 270 Nashiji Blue #2, Masakage Yuki 240, Harukaze 165 AS santoku, Kurosaki 210 R2, Kaeru 150 sld petty








Section 2:
Tojiro 240 white #2 yanagiba, Masakage Koishi 150 AS honesuki, Kurosaki 270 R2 sujihiki, Masakage Yuki 165 nakiri, Shibata 180 AS Tank








Section 3:
Kaeru SLD 90 petty, leather strop, corks for de-burring, & rust erasers


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Usually have an ultimate edge myself that’s most of the time full. These days we are just doing 250 meals a day donation. I like to wipe everything down with sani. Sometimes even disinfectant wipes, the handles at least. So i’m rolling with these three trusty beaters! It’s just not enough work to bring a full bag in. Or to bring my high soft and hasegawa back in.


----------



## dafox

Robert Lavacca said:


> Usually have an ultimate edge myself that’s most of the time full. These days we are just doing 250 meals a day donation. I like to wipe everything down with sani. Sometimes even disinfectant wipes, the handles at least. So i’m rolling with these three trusty beaters! It’s just not enough work to bring a full bag in. Or to bring my high soft and hasegawa back in.


What are the 2 gyutos?


----------



## Robert Lavacca

dafox said:


> What are the 2 gyutos?


The 270 is one of my first knives ever I think. Big mistake but good beater. It’s a kohetsu AS/SS clad. Needs a good thinning. Middle is a 240 masahiro. Decent beater. Needed a thinning and then I just followed the 80/20 ratio they do edge wise. Last is a stainless 180 ashi. This little trio isn’t amazing but it gets the job done for now! On poly boards and constant disinfectant, i’ll take these in any day.


----------



## Ericfg

On older image. Maybe 18 months ago? Mostly Hencks and Vici.


----------



## dafox

Ericfg said:


> On older image. Maybe 18 months ago? Mostly Hencks and Vici.View attachment 87202


Is that a Miyabi Koh, what do you think of it?


----------



## Ericfg

dafox said:


> Is that a Miyabi Koh, what do you think of it?


It is and I love it. It's been my daily driver, for the most part, since I got it. Thin, light, takes an edge easily and holds it pretty well, too. My biggest beef is the handle; I tried the Wa and didn't like it.


----------



## dafox

Ericfg said:


> It is and I love it. It's been my daily driver, for the most part, since I got it. Thin, light, takes an edge easily and holds it pretty well, too. My biggest beef is the handle; I tried the Wa and didn't like it.


What do you not like about the handle?


----------



## Ericfg

dafox said:


> What do you not like about the handle?


There's no grip-age when wet or greasy. Granted it looks better than Fibrox or Henck's 4Star handles but it's functionality is less.


----------



## cotedupy

Here's what's in our roll (made to measure by my wife.)

K Sabatier Antique Canadian 5" Parer
Mazaki W2 Kasumi 150mm Petty
Blenheim Forge Stainless-clad Petty 125mm
Blenheim Forge Stainless-clad Funayuki 170mm
Blenheim Forge Nakiri 150mm
Old Sabatier 9" Chef's
Double Lions #2 Chinese Cleaver 210 x 90mm


----------



## BangMusashi

Chuckles said:


> The tray from my tool box. I am getting sick of lugging the whole box around and just got through a big R&D push so I am gonna switch to a roll. The saya for my Marko fits the Martell perfectly too, even with different geometries and profiles. And a pic of most of the knives on hand to choose from currently.
> 
> Catchside
> Mario
> Davis
> Tilman
> Mario
> Anderson
> Shig
> Catchside
> Marr
> Wilburn
> Marko
> Martell
> Ittestsu
> Mizuno
> Mizuno
> 
> (Not pictured: Sakai Takayuki, Ray Rogers)
> 
> View attachment 27836
> 
> 
> View attachment 27837


Holy Gyuto, Batman!!!


----------



## BangMusashi

Been a chef in NYC for almost 20 years using MAC’s and Kikuichi’s and only recently fell down the rabbit hole. Here is my recent knife roll.


----------



## paranoia_bro

BangMusashi said:


> Been a chef in NYC for almost 20 years using MAC’s and Kikuichi’s and only recently fell down the rabbit hole. Here is my recent knife roll.View attachment 88515



Where did you get the bag? Also What's the knife in the middle, very interesting handle


----------



## paranoia_bro

cotedupy said:


> Here's what's in our roll (made to measure by my wife.)
> 
> K Sabatier Antique Canadian 5" Parer
> Mazaki W2 Kasumi 150mm Petty
> Blenheim Forge Stainless-clad Petty 125mm
> Blenheim Forge Stainless-clad Funayuki 170mm
> Blenheim Forge Nakiri 150mm
> Old Sabatier 9" Chef's
> Double Lions #2 Chinese Cleaver 210 x 90mm
> 
> View attachment 88246



That's a lot of Blenheim


----------



## cotedupy

paranoia_bro said:


> That's a lot of Blenheim



Haha! Yeah, one of the guys who set it up is a friend.


----------



## aszma

paranoia_bro said:


> Where did you get the bag? Also What's the knife in the middle, very interesting handle


Looks like a boldric 6 pocket knife roll


----------



## paranoia_bro

cotedupy said:


> Haha! Yeah, one of the guys who set it up is a friend.



That's pretty cool! Ideally some day I can snag one of them. I love the balance of the aesthetics


----------



## paranoia_bro

aszma said:


> Looks like a boldric 6 pocket knife roll



Thanks!


----------



## cotedupy

paranoia_bro said:


> That's pretty cool! Ideally some day I can snag one of them. I love the balance of the aesthetics



They're great knives. And I'm with you- certainly some of the best looking out there too (for my tastes).


----------



## BangMusashi

paranoia_bro said:


> Where did you get the bag? Also What's the knife in the middle, very interesting handle


Boldric 6 from MTC Kitchen. The knife in question is a Yoshimi Kato AS Nashiji 210mm Gyuto with a “Orange Creamsicle” PiBrid Handle made from wood and resin. I asked Jody (the maker from Pie Cutlery) what kind of wood but never got a definitive answer.


----------



## paranoia_bro

BangMusashi said:


> Boldric 6 from MTC Kitchen. The knife in question is a Yoshimi Kato AS Nashiji 210mm Gyuto with a “Orange Creamsicle” PiBrid Handle made from wood and resin. I asked Jody (the maker from Pie Cutlery) what kind of wood but never got a definitive answer.


Thank you!


----------



## Dutch chef

My workhorse


----------



## BangMusashi

Dutch chef said:


> My workhorse View attachment 88702
> View attachment 88703


What knife is that? And is it really made from Tamagahane?


----------



## Qapla'

BangMusashi said:


> What knife is that? And is it really made from Tamagahane?


It's a Kyoto-"Tamahagane" gyuto made by Kataoka, and it's made of VG-5 with the damascus-style laminate.


----------



## BangMusashi

Qapla' said:


> It's a Kyoto-"Tamahagane" gyuto made by Kataoka, and it's made of VG-5 with the damascus-style laminate.


I thought it was made from real tamahagane, which I’d never seen before in a kitchen knife! I was going to be very covetous.


----------



## parbaked

BangMusashi said:


> I thought it was made from real tamahagane, which I’d never seen before in a kitchen knife! I was going to be very covetous.


Buy this one...





WTS - Hiromune Takaba, Oatley Gyuto [EU] PRICE DROP!


Selling a bunch of knives, since I could use some money for other projects. Knives are located in Germany, but I wont mind shipping worldwide. Hiromune Takaba Miyabi 250 Gyuto Made by the swordsmith Hiromune Takaba out of Tamahagane steel. Honestly a piece of art and japanese history. I...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Dutch chef

picked this one up on my trip to Japan . its one of the most comfortable knives I’ve used in a long time.
I do own a blade made out of tamahagane , just a bit cumbersome to use in a kitchen


----------



## BangMusashi

parbaked said:


> Buy this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTS - Hiromune Takaba, Oatley Gyuto [EU] PRICE DROP!
> 
> 
> Selling a bunch of knives, since I could use some money for other projects. Knives are located in Germany, but I wont mind shipping worldwide. Hiromune Takaba Miyabi 250 Gyuto Made by the swordsmith Hiromune Takaba out of Tamahagane steel. Honestly a piece of art and japanese history. I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


WOW!!! That’s just simply a work of art. I might have to sell one of my kidneys....


----------



## Dutch chef




----------



## MuesliDeCombat

Dutch chef said:


> View attachment 88733
> View attachment 88734


Haha, then you can cut 4 sashimi in 1 move


----------



## dafox

Found this on YouTube:


----------



## Ericfg

dafox said:


> Found this on YouTube:



I have and use that exact same box! Love it.


----------



## ragz

In my current roll

210 denka
240 denka
220 takeda mioroshi deba
mac bread knife
165 jikko ko deba
130mm aebl kikuichi petty
235 shig yanagi
280mm majime suji 
silverthorn boning knife











Also here's the misc tools... Sadly don't fit in my roll anymore. So they live in a cambro. Acrylic makeup boxes are my life saver. Have a few towers of these with more stuff laying around.


----------



## cheflarge

Current set up with a few additions, notice any trends?


----------



## cheflarge

HHH Custom Knives:

200 mm Line knife, Aeb-l, Coffee bag micarta
185 mm Nakiri, mystery steel, Koa
180 mm Honesuki, 200 layer random Damascus, black coffee bag micarta
210 mm XHGyuto, blue #2 - s/s san mai, buckeye burl, work horse
240 mm Gyuto (laser), Aeb-l, Lacewood?
165 mm Gyuto, Random Damascus, maple burl, blackwood 
160 mm Boner, Random Damascus, natural coffee bag micarta 
210 mm Sujihiki, Firestorm Damascus integral, wavy Honduran stabilized Rosewood Burl
240 mm Gyuto, Star Feather Damascus, some kinda burl, bog oak
90 mm Paring, blue #2, ironwood single sided dual taper.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

cheflarge said:


> HHH Custom Knives:
> 
> 200 mm Line knife, Aeb-l, Coffee bag micarta
> 185 mm Nakiri, mystery steel, Koa
> 180 mm Honesuki, 200 layer random Damascus, black coffee bag micarta
> 210 mm XHGyuto, blue #2 - s/s san mai, buckeye burl, work horse
> 240 mm Gyuto (laser), Aeb-l, Lacewood?
> 165 mm Gyuto, Random Damascus, maple burl, blackwood
> 160 mm Boner, Random Damascus, natural coffee bag micarta
> 210 mm Sujihiki, Firestorm Damascus integral, wavy Honduran stabilized Rosewood Burl
> 240 mm Gyuto, Star Feather Damascus, some kinda burl, bog oak
> 90 mm Paring, blue #2, ironwood single sided dual taper.



Yo Chef Al - I'm sure Randy could figure out a carving fork, spat &/or spoon if you need them ... they seem very sad and lonely among all that HHH deliciousness!!! All the best brother!


----------



## cheflarge

There's a fork in there!!!


----------



## M1k3




----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 119877
> View attachment 119878



Nice saya  

How much action does that hankotsu get?


----------



## M1k3

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Nice saya
> 
> How much action does that hankotsu get?


Which? The cheap plastic with thin felt layer ones? The nice 3d printed one? Cardboard ones? Cardboard ones covered in gorilla tape?


Not as much as it should be lately


----------



## M1k3

P.S. The 3d printed saya has been great!


----------



## Tzasabi

Finally my knife bag shot haha.Some stuff is still back home but this is what I have with me.
Left to right : King whetstone cheap and does the job for now.Takefusu knife, old but still going strong, swilling cermax,hate it, Kai clad chef,Klinis Greek knife,Kai clad petty,Sakai Ichimonji Sword Santoku,Sakai Ichimon Izanami NAKIRI, and another Sakai Ichimonji Santoku.
Most recent knives are the Sakai Ichimonji, anyone had any experience with them ?
I've found them pretty good thus far..
Really hate the zwilling but.


----------



## lumo

Top row 
240 Itsuo Doi B2 gyuto
240 Toyama SC B2 gyuto
300 Toyama B2 yanagiba
300 Toyama IC B2 suji
270 Shigefusa kitaeji yanagiba/really wants to be a fugu though

Bottom row
150 Wat B2 honesuki
210 Toyama IC B2 gyuto
180 Toyama B2 deba
210 Konosuke W2 suji
150 Itinomonn SC SS petty

Darkhardt wrap and bag...Hazy Lazy IPA for moral support


----------



## kidsos

Current work rotation


----------



## rgriffeath

My current family

Cut Brooklyn Prospect 210 in 52100 and ironwood

Carter 5.31" Stainless Fukugozai Petty

Nafzger Forge 7.5” Jasper Chef Knife

Nicholas NIchols Chef Knife, NitroV stainless steel, 8” Blade, Knife: 12 3/4″ OAL, Appalachian Barn Wood Walnut Handle

Foster Bros #8 Cleaver - I had to include my cleaver 

New West KnifeWorks Ironwood Petty Utility

Takeda NAS Gyuto 210mm


----------



## Nedfeister

My roll contains mostly old German steel I bought years ago when a was training as a chef, more recently I've added a Tojiro DP 180mm Gyuto and TF 210mm Maboroshi.


----------



## tomsch

I need to really take some pictures but my current knife roll includes the following:
Tsourkan 52100 WH 240mm 
Yoshikane SDK 240mm
HHH semi-custom AEB-L 240mm
Gisshin Ginga White #2 240mm
Takamura R2/SG2 210mm
Tanaka damascus 210mm
Fukushima-san Aogami 180mm
Ealy AEB-L pairing knife
Toriro ITK bread knife 270mm
Vintage 7" Village Blacksmith cleaver
Plus a couple other paring knives, multiple vintage cleavers, and Forgecraft chef knives.


----------



## lasagna pe

Here's what I travel with if I'm going to a cookout and the host needs some backup. In there you'll find a Dexter Chinese cleaver (carbon, veggies only), Minonokuni "Take" yanagiba 240mm (protein slashing), Togiharu virgin carbon 210mm (general slashing), a little 3" Kyocera ceramic paring knife (citrus slashing, and just a cool thing to show around), and my all-time fav 5.3" Mac Chef utility knife (cheap n' good!).







Edit: Forgot to mention the F. Dick "Eurocut" honing steel. It's the oval one, fine cut. It's a great deal and would probably be a great home defense tool in its own right!


----------



## dhruan

Put this together when I went over to my fam for the Christmas weekend. All my regular use gear but just in a roll:

Cuisipro tongs
270 mm Wakui gyuto (SS clad W#2 core) > took it along mostly just for show
240 mm Mac Professional gyuto (my workhorse)
130 Epicure petty (from 20 years ago, Japanese stainless steel, takes a wicked edge and keeps it for a fair bit so good heat treat I suppose?)
Rösle fishbone tweezers
Rösle whisk
DeBuyer flexible turner
A ladle and a basting/serving spoon
Kyocera ceramic peeler
Triangle fish bone pliers (great for other stuff too)
Sandvik honing rod from +30 years ago, meant for chainsaw edge alignment, super hard and super smooth.


----------



## tylerleach

This is my Workhorse bag. I use all three of these every single day. Sort my high end beaters if I may…
1. Masakage Koishi 240- one of my first real Japanese knives, and honestly still one of my favs. Just a great weight/profile and takes an edge just as well as my more expensive knives. 

2. Takamura Chromax 210- I recently did a bunch of work to it… I used the crap out of it and it needed some thinning so I just finished polishing it after that and I feel pretty good about the outcome! (I am no thinning/polishing expert) 

3. CCK 1303 cleaver- Absolute workhorse. I’m not gonna lie, I absolutely love this knife. It’s crazy thin, rugged but takes an edge just fine, and it’s soft enough that I don’t have to baby it but it still flies through ingredients with ease. Seriously the best $90 I ever spent. Highly recommend this guy.

I also have a Kurosaki Senko Santoku that lives in this bag sometimes too. Super solid little knife that I don’t have to worry about during service. I’m also just a huge Kurosaki fan. That was my first of his.


----------



## tylerleach

Also yes that is a stupid water stain on my bag! Any good tips on how to get that out of leather?? Let me know!


----------



## tylerleach

A little Tsubaki oil goes a long way!


----------



## Squirrelbutter

Off the past week on vacation thought I would get a group shot, I normally rotate the gyutos.

- vic paring
- daovua tall petty 
- dexter bread knife 
- henckels beater/ loaner 
- shibata 135 r2 bunka 
- fu-rin-ka-zan 210 white 2 petty 
- fujiyama fm 240 blue 2 
- masakage yuki 240


----------



## tylerleach

Squirrelbutter said:


> Off the past week on vacation thought I would get a group shot, I normally rotate the gyutos.
> 
> - vic paring
> - daovua tall petty
> - dexter bread knife
> - henckels beater/ loaner
> - shibata 135 r2 bunka
> - fu-rin-ka-zan 210 white 2 petty
> - fujiyama fm 240 blue 2
> - masakage yuki 240
> 
> View attachment 163269


Oooh that 210 petty is sweet!! I don’t know that I have ever seen one before. Do you use it primarily like a slicer? Or do you use it on your board? I have definitely seen Fu-rin-ka-zan before but I don’t own any. I do however have a Yuki as well, super underrated! Mine cuts like a dream. Amazing knife for the price. Also, if you ever feel like re-homing that Fujiyama, you just let me know sir


----------



## Squirrelbutter

tylerleach said:


> Oooh that 210 petty is sweet!! I don’t know that I have ever seen one before. Do you use it primarily like a slicer? Or do you use it on your board? I have definitely seen Fu-rin-ka-zan before but I don’t own any. I do however have a Yuki as well, super underrated! Mine cuts like a dream. Amazing knife for the price. Also, if you ever feel like re-homing that Fujiyama, you just let me know sir



The 210 is mostly used as a protein slicer, still new-ish so it will get a wild patina before to long. I love the fugi and I’m sure if you’re quick you can snag one off a website, mine is certainly not bnib condition


----------



## Wagnum

I posted this on Instagram for some likes so I filled it out for the photo bit in the stuff I actually brought with me everyday was the veg cleaver (Daovua), gyuto (Karaku), petty(Uraku), peeler, thermometer and sharpie. I imagine most of the knife rolls with a bunch of redundant knives you see on Instagram aren't what that person actually brings with them day to day but you never know


----------



## preizzo

Kemadi petty and honyaki gyuto integral 
Axel gyuto integral ,mazaki honsanmai, Yoshikazu ikeda honyaki usuba, okishiba Vintage yanagiba, tritz Damascus bird pick ,spare sword Damascus suji


----------



## hien




----------



## lasagna pe

hien said:


> View attachment 167960


Oooh, that is quite the go-bag of danger!


----------



## javi_rome

Current traveling/work knife roll.

120mm Bob Kramer pairing knife
150mm Takamura R2
Mac honing rod 
Microplane 
Fish spat
240mm Mazaki AS
Pliers/ thermometer 
246mm TF Maboroshi Western 
8in filet knife 
Ai & Om peeler/ CKTG spoons 
230mm Mac Ultimate series chef knife 

Chrome industries knife roll


----------



## iimi

My knives don't get to see much use right now (college student, barely have time to eat let alone cook) but I hope I get to use them more soon.


----------



## iimi

Knives from left to right: Kohetsu 175 AS bunka, Kuhn Rikon, Kohetsu Blue #2 Shinano 240, Makoto White #2 240, Mercer santoku for lending. Next buys will be a 210, a 135 petty and a suji.


----------



## Loam

Today's kit.


----------



## itzjustchris1

Here’s what I have for this weeks work rotation. I usually rotate my knives every week. 










210mm Yu Kurosaki Fujin Vg-10
240mm Yu Kurosaki Senko SG2
240mm Nakagawa x Myojin Blue 1 Damascus
240mm Nakagawa Ginsan 
210mm Sakai Takayuki ZA-18
350mm Dao Vua v2 Slicer (not on pic, wouldn’t fit inside my bag) 
CCK Bone Cleaver


----------



## iimi

A while after my last post on here, I now work full time in a kitchen and my knives have changed quite a bit. I carry a lot of the tools and knives I don't use on a daily basis I a roll, and that roll sits in a larger bag that also holds my most commonly used knives and tools. In the first pic, from left to right starting in the roll: Wakui white #2 stainless clad hammered kurouchi finish 240, Kohetsu AS 180 bunka, Yahiko nashiji ginsan 210, unknown 180 deba (feels like white steel), Tojiro bread knife, Kuhn paring knife. In my everyday use knives currently are a Kanehide PS60 270 suji, Yoshimi Kato AS nashiji 240, Tsunehisa AUS10 240, and a Tojiro DP 150 petty.


----------



## labor of love

Brakedeezbohnz said:


> View attachment 197736
> View attachment 197737
> 
> A while after my last post on here, I now work full time in a kitchen and my knives have changed quite a bit. I carry a lot of the tools and knives I don't use on a daily basis I a roll, and that roll sits in a larger bag that also holds my most commonly used knives and tools. In the first pic, from left to right starting in the roll: Wakui white #2 stainless clad hammered kurouchi finish 240, Kohetsu AS 180 bunka, Yahiko nashiji ginsan 210, unknown 180 deba (feels like white steel), Tojiro bread knife, Kuhn paring knife. In my everyday use knives currently are a Kanehide PS60 270 suji, Yoshimi Kato AS nashiji 240, Tsunehisa AUS10 240, and a Tojiro DP 150 petty.


What roll is that? I’m currently looking for a 9-10 pocket.


----------



## iimi

labor of love said:


> What roll is that? I’m currently looking for a 9-10 pocket.


Asaya, it's like $35 on Amazon and durable canvas. I don't think I've seen much better for the price.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Asaya makes some good bang for the buck kitchen gear.


----------



## demirtasem

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 119877
> View attachment 119878




It's been a while though but I have to ask: What is the knife next to the Wusthof with oak(?) handle?


----------



## miggus

Pretty sure it's a Victorinox petty.


----------



## MowgFace

demirtasem said:


> It's been a while though but I have to ask: What is the knife next to the Wusthof with oak(?) handle?


HSC Wrought/52100 I think.


----------



## M1k3

demirtasem said:


> It's been a while though but I have to ask: What is the knife next to the Wusthof with oak(?) handle?


Wrought iron clad 52100 with burnt oak handle by @HSC /// Knives


----------



## Choppin

lasagna pe said:


> Here's what I travel with if I'm going to a cookout and the host needs some backup. In there you'll find a Dexter Chinese cleaver (carbon, veggies only), Minonokuni "Take" yanagiba 240mm (protein slashing), Togiharu virgin carbon 210mm (general slashing), a little 3" Kyocera ceramic paring knife (citrus slashing, and just a cool thing to show around), and my all-time fav 5.3" Mac Chef utility knife (cheap n' good!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention the F. Dick "Eurocut" honing steel. It's the oval one, fine cut. It's a great deal and would probably be a great home defense tool in its own right!


Is that a drumstick bag? That's genius.


----------



## Jaylilly74

drawman623 said:


> Thanks for starting this one Jordanp. I enjoy the what's in the bag concept too. I saw your Takeda and thought I might offer a few images. I'm a home cook and kitchen knife collector so the bag is sparse.


Nice dude.


----------



## Vadoche

tylerleach said:


> View attachment 163030
> View attachment 163031
> View attachment 163032


This is sweet looking !


----------



## tylerleach

Vadoche said:


> This is sweet looking !


Thank you sir… I have since made big upgrades to the contents of my work bag… and I still have that bag but I use a larger one as of late.


----------



## Vadoche

tylerleach said:


> Thank you sir… I have since made big upgrades to the contents of my work bag… and I still have that bag but I use a larger one as of late.


Oh that sound tasty, where can we see your upgrades ?


----------



## Vadoche

Choppin said:


> Is that a drumstick bag? That's genius.


It does look like one ! and it's doing the job perfectly !


----------



## Vadoche

cheflarge said:


> Current set up with a few additions, notice any trends?
> View attachment 116539
> View attachment 116540
> View attachment 116541
> View attachment 116542
> View attachment 116543
> View attachment 116544
> View attachment 116545


That is quite the collection you've got here !


----------



## Vadoche

Nedfeister said:


> My roll contains mostly old German steel I bought years ago when a was training as a chef, more recently I've added a Tojiro DP 180mm Gyuto and TF 210mm Maboroshi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 132465


Very good picture !!


----------



## Vadoche

Dutch chef said:


> View attachment 88733
> View attachment 88734


Small blade alert haha


----------



## tylerleach

Vadoche said:


> Oh that sound tasty, where can we see your upgrades ?







I just so happen to have my bag right in front of me


----------



## blokey

tylerleach said:


> View attachment 203534
> 
> I just so happen to have my bag right in front of me


Nice, how you like the Spåre so far?


----------



## tylerleach

blokey said:


> Nice, how you like the Spåre so far?


I absolutely love it. It is I believe the second release of the first edition… so it looks a little different/more rustic than the newer ones, which I really like. I also think that the newer ones are a little bit thinner than mine, which again I am happy with the way mine is. Absolutely unbelievable knife for the price. I love it so much I would buy another one.


----------



## M1k3

My bag that I bring home daily.

Missing from picture: Rikon peeler and Messermeister paring knife.


----------



## BillHanna

@M1k3 the tongs. You don’t plan on keeping them?


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> My bag that I bring home daily.
> 
> Missing from picture: Rikon peeler and Messermeister paring knife.View attachment 207155



Love those handles.  

And what's that long-ass nakiri?


----------



## BillHanna

Here ya go @ian


----------



## NotAddictedYet

M1k3 said:


> My bag that I bring home daily.
> 
> Missing from picture: Rikon peeler and Messermeister paring knife.View attachment 207155


How long is that monster "Nakiri" in the middle? 240mm?


----------



## BillHanna

NotAddictedYet said:


> How long is that monster "Nakiri" in the middle? 240mm?


Yep


----------



## daveb

Click those tongs three times and you can go back to Kansas....


----------



## NotAddictedYet

BillHanna said:


> Yep


I need one of these kitchen machetes in my life.


----------



## M1k3

NotAddictedYet said:


> I need one of these kitchen machetes in my life.


Be prepared to replace the stock handle.


----------



## demirtasem

M1k3 said:


> My bag that I bring home daily.
> 
> Missing from picture: Rikon peeler and Messermeister paring knife.View attachment 207155



This nakiri is really interesting, never seen such long stee before. May I ask on which tasks are you using more? Are you using it as a beater? Do you have any video while cutting anything? Or would you like to shoot us a video?


----------



## M1k3

demirtasem said:


> This nakiri is really interesting, never seen such long stee before. May I ask on which tasks are you using more? Are you using it as a beater? Do you have any video while cutting anything? Or would you like to shoot us a video?


Cabbage, lettuce, Trolls and squashes it does good with. Anything that can be done with push or chop cut. 100% flat spot. I don't have any video. 
Yet. 
For now.


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> Trolls



Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Makes a lot of sense.


Inspired by the recent "troll killer" post.


----------



## M1k3

demirtasem said:


> This nakiri is really interesting, never seen such long stee before. May I ask on which tasks are you using more? Are you using it as a beater? Do you have any video while cutting anything? Or would you like to shoot us a video?


----------



## kantdooku

drawman623 said:


> Thanks for starting this one Jordanp. I enjoy the what's in the bag concept too. I saw your Takeda and thought I might offer a few images. I'm a home cook and kitchen knife collector so the bag is sparse.


That's a nice bag!


----------



## DitmasPork

Current travel knife roll, tool kit, and spice bag.


----------



## kantdooku

DitmasPork said:


> Current travel knife roll, tool kit, and spice bag.
> View attachment 215172
> 
> View attachment 215175
> 
> View attachment 215176
> 
> View attachment 215177


Really cool kit. Are you a lefty?


----------



## kantdooku

lumo said:


> Top row
> 240 Itsuo Doi B2 gyuto
> 240 Toyama SC B2 gyuto
> 300 Toyama B2 yanagiba
> 300 Toyama IC B2 suji
> 270 Shigefusa kitaeji yanagiba/really wants to be a fugu though
> 
> Bottom row
> 150 Wat B2 honesuki
> 210 Toyama IC B2 gyuto
> 180 Toyama B2 deba
> 210 Konosuke W2 suji
> 150 Itinomonn SC SS petty
> 
> Darkhardt wrap and bag...Hazy Lazy IPA for moral support
> 
> View attachment 121947


Damn...


----------



## DitmasPork

kantdooku said:


> Really cool kit. Are you a lefty?


Yes, lefty.


----------



## Cliff

Limited space and a big crowd. There's also a board, some spices, a sous-vide circulator somewhere. Here: Mac Pro petty, Masahiro VC honesuki, 180 Takamura, 240 Kaeru SLD, and 270 Kamo in R2


----------



## Jbpruner

tylerleach said:


> View attachment 203534
> 
> I just so happen to have my bag right in front of me


That Town Cutler pairing/petty is awesome. I have a 150 petty and a 210 gyuto with the same blanket micarta handle and love them.


----------



## iimi

a pic of what my bag has held for the past month or so, the contents shuffle around pretty frequently but the constants tend to be the petty, the deba, the suji and the bread. Gyutos come and go, thinking I might change the nihei out for my yoshikane and the matsubara for the matt sicard Nitro-V workhorse I have coming in sometime next week.


----------

